# Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?



## HD4ever (17. Dezember 2006)

Hi folks ! #h
_Termin_ : *Samstag 06.01.*
_Vorhaben_ : zeitig raus aus den Federn und mit Boot gen Norden zum kleinen Belt - slippen in Snoghoj/Frederica - dann mal schauen was die Dorschies da so machen .... |bla:
schön den ganzen Tag Angeln - abends dann nachm Ausslippen ne schön heiße Erbsensuppe vom Campingkocher und Klönschnack mit anderen boardies und wieder gemütlich zurück ... |rolleyes

-denke die Ecke ist allgemein ganz gut
-gute Slipmöglichkeit mit ausreichend Parkplatz
-sollte sich eigendlich bei jeder Wetterlage/Windrichtung ne schöne Ecke zum Bootsangeln finden lassen ...
-dänischer Fischereischein notwendig !

*Hier* u.a. mal Bilder von der Slipanlage direkt unter der Autobahnbrücke ... 

*bisherige Teilnehmerliste :

*- HD4ever + Torskfisk
 - Torsk1 + NOK Angler 
- Ostsee7 + Kumpel
 - Steinbitt + Lengangler

*evtl. Beifahrer :
*- Dorsch888
- Fehlerteufel
- Heiko

 _*wer hat noch nen Boot und will noch mit ???? 

*_*Treffpunkt nun also am Sa 06.01. AB-Rastplatz in Altholzkrug ca 06.30 Uhr !!!!  *
_* 
als Preis winkt dieses hier 
-->>>  zum Bericht 
*_​


----------



## Torskfisk (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Lust JAAAAAAA,
aber kein Boot...Grrrrrrrr
wär denn noch Platz zum Mitfahren?


----------



## HD4ever (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

in meinem Boot is nen alter Kumpel mit am Start ....
2 sind genug für mein nicht soooo großes Boot ...

mal sehen wer sich evtl noch so meldet und ob jmd. anders nochn Platz frei hat ... mit hoch nehmen wäre natürlich kein Problem .... |rolleyes


----------



## MefoProf (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird. Mit meiner Nussschale geht bei Wind leider gar nichts. Kann auch noch nicht sagen, wie das zeitlich bei mir an dem Wochenende aussieht.Dazu brauch ich dann natürlich auch noch die Erlaubnis von oben :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

makiert- schaun ma mal


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

lust-jaaa:k ,zeit -jaaaaaa:k 



boot-leider nein#d 


wenn jemand auf sein boot noch platz haben sollte,wäre ich gern dabei,sonst muß ich leider passen|evil:


----------



## Torsk1 (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hat noch jemand Lust ????


 
Wat fürne Frage.
Nartürlich. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt und nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei.
*Eventuell *ist bei mir dann ein Plätchen frei.


----------



## Ayla (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ich auch mit ,bitte bitte,!
Ich komme gerne mit ,wenn die Straßen Schnee -und Eisfrei 
sind .Wind dürfte eigentlich nicht das Problem sein .Außer
bei starkem Ostwind ,denn dann kann es beim slippen in
Snoghoi Probleme geben .Weiß auch nicht wie sich Ostwind
auf das Beißverhalten bei den Brücken auswirkt .Es
müsste früh losgehen ,damit es sich loht hochzufahren.
Abends Suppe das hört sich gut an .

|wavey:Ayla


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

ich denke der Wind wird dort oben (fast) zu vernachlässigen sein .... sollte doch eigendlich von jeder Seite etwas an Landschutz vorhanden sein ...|bla: .... soooo breit is es dort überall auch nicht 
früh los - kein Thema ... wenn ich 300 Km fahre will ich auch so lange wie möglich Angeln ... :g
also beim hell werden raus und wenns dunkel wird wieder rein .... #6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

jaaaa klasse idee jörg.
wenn zeit ist bin ich dabei!frage auch den Nok gleich mal.....


----------



## SteinbitIII (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Hallo HD 4ever!
Ich halte mir den Termin auch mal fest, guck mal, ob noch ein Kollege mit will, ansonsten hätte ich auch ein zwei Plätze frei....
Habe nur ein bisschen Bedenken, wegen der Slippe Snoghoj....;+ 
Hat einer von Euch denn nen Allrad dabei, ist immer ein bisschen heikel da mit meiner Karre beim Boot rausholen......
Gruß, Steinbit!


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

mhm .... so schlecht fand ich die slippe eigendlich gar nicht ... |kopfkrat





wie groß ist denn dein Boot ? 
denke ne Woche vorher wenn zeitlich alles besser absehbar ist mach ich mal ne Teilnehmerliste ....
evtl kriegen wir ja auch noch mal den einen oder anderen boardie ohne eigenes Boot unter .... :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

slippe schaut gut aus jörg und das gebiet ist echt der oberhammer !!! wie schauts bei dir mit dem 27.12 aus Neustadt und kleinboot?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Hallo HD 4ever!
> 
> Hat einer von Euch denn nen Allrad dabei, ist immer ein bisschen heikel da mit meiner Karre beim Boot rausholen......
> Gruß, Steinbit!


 
wenn wemmi dabei ist ja sonst nur ein ca.20m seil. was immer gut ist:m


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

muß arbeiten zwischen den Feiertagen


----------



## SteinbitIII (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ja, Slippe ist auch nicht schlecht, aber immer recht sandig da, ansonsten zweites Auto vor und gut ist.....hab jetzt auch nicht das Riesenboot...http://img144.*ih.us/img144/6818/steinbitiiidz5.jpg
hab mich allerdings da schon mal festgesetzt.......#d 
Aber sind ja dann ein paar mehr da zum rausholen.......
Gruß Hauke!


----------



## MefoProf (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Für den Fall der Fälle Besen und Schaufel mitnehmen


----------



## SteinbitIII (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Für den Fall der Fälle Besen und Schaufel mitnehmen


#6 Du lachst, aber das ist genau das richtige....!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mhm .... so schlecht fand ich die slippe eigendlich gar nicht ... |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


|kopfkrat echt gei.... slippe aber von berlin bis da und nur für ein tag ein bissl heftig.gruß e.#h


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Für den Fall der Fälle Besen und Schaufel mitnehmen



wir rufen dich dann an .... du wohnst doch gegenüber ... :m


----------



## NOK Angler (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

hi, ich bin also auch auf alle fälle mit dabei.

Denke mal das ich denn wieder in FL übernachten werde damit der weg nicht so weit ist. Und vieleicht ergibt sich ja in FL auch noch ne möglichkeit mal ne Angel ins Wasser zu halten.|rolleyes 

Hab für die die von weite weg kommen auch ne saugünstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in Fl. , näheres per PN bei Intresse.


----------



## Torsk1 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Mein Kollege hat abgesagt, also ist bei mir noch ein Platz frei im Boot.
Wer will?


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

haben sich ja schon welche angemeldet ....
also von HH auch kann ich jemand mit hoch nehmen ... :m


----------



## MefoProf (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wir rufen dich dann an .... du wohnst doch gegenüber ... :m



Geht klar, ist nur ne Frage des Stundenlohns |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Geht klar, ist nur ne Frage des Stundenlohns |wavey:



und ich dachte du präparierst für uns nette Board-Kollegen schon mal Grill, Bier und Erbsensuppe am Ufer während wir uns mit den Dorschen abmühen falls du nicht selber mit kommst  ....  :m


----------



## Ayla (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Werde wahrscheinlich auch leichte Probleme beim slippen
bekommen .Könnte 2 Gummimatten a 8 meter mitbringen .
Falls es losgeht habe ich auch einen Platz frei .

:vik:Ayla


----------



## HD4ever (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

schaden kann es sicher nicht ....
Schaufel und Besen sollte wirklich nicht das Problem sein .....
zur Not auch noch nen Abschleppseil für nen "Ausslipgespann" :m
mit meinem relativ leichten Boot hatte ich da noch nie Probleme...außer bei Eis auf den Slippen ... 
das kriegen wir auf jeden Fall hin !
sieht ja so aus als ob einige Boardies ohne eigenes Boot auch noch mit dabei sein könnten |bla:

ggf. können wir ja noch Treffpunkte unterwegs absprechen |kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk1 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Als Treffpunkt würde ich wieder die Raststätte in Wassersleben vorschlagen.
Dann zusammen in Kollone hochfahren:m .


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moooin!

Norbert und mir is dat ein bisschen zu weit für einen Tag.
Die Ecke wird mich/uns aber bestimmt mal wieder sehen, 
dann aber für ne Wochen :q

Hoffe Ihr zockt ordentlich was ausm Belt.
Ich werd die Zeit auch in Norden sein und versuchen
die FL-Förde,KI-Förde und EckernBucht leer zu fischen


----------



## SteinbitIII (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Wassersleben? Kenne ich irgendwo her, ist das aber nicht Flensburg Umgehung Richtung Krusa? Nach Middelfahrt fährt man doch (ich jedenfalls von B200 kommend) aber die Autobahn hoch Richtung Grenze....
Bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich mich im Moment irre!!!


----------



## SteinbitIII (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moooin!
> 
> Norbert und mir is dat ein bisschen zu weit für einen Tag.
> Die Ecke wird mich/uns aber bestimmt mal wieder sehen,
> ...


 
Torsk NI, gar nichts los.... von der Grenze 1 1/2 Std bis Middelfahrt ....Attacke jetzt, komm!!!! Ich habs genau so weit wie Du......Abfahrt!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin!

Nee danke 2x 184.26 km für einen Tag dat is mir zu viel sry.
Da tucker ich lieber die 30-50km nach Waabs oder Schilksee.

Aber wie gesagt wenn mal was über 2-3 Tage geplant ist,
vielleicht plan ich das auch mal , dann gerne.


----------



## HD4ever (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

also sowas ..... |kopfkrat
das hab ich schon wenn ich an die FleFö fahre ....
nach Frederica hab ich *300 km eine Tour* ... 
klar kann man das nicht jedes WE machen .... aber ein boardie Treffen im Jahr geht das mal ... :m


----------



## Torsk1 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Wassersleben? Kenne ich irgendwo her, ist das aber nicht Flensburg Umgehung Richtung Krusa? Nach Middelfahrt fährt man doch (ich jedenfalls von B200 kommend) aber die Autobahn hoch Richtung Grenze....
> Bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich mich im Moment irre!!!


 

Ja hast recht.
Dachte nur weil es ein großer Rastplatz ist, wo morgens nichts los ist.
Kennst du denn ein der direkt an der Autobahn liegt?


----------



## SteinbitIII (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Nee danke 2x 184.26 km
> 
> Hast ja recht, ist echt ne Hausnummer#d .......egal, ich fahr trotzdem :vik:


----------



## SteinbitIII (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> muß arbeiten zwischen den Feiertagen


 


Torsk1 schrieb:


> Ja hast recht.
> Dachte nur weil es ein großer Rastplatz ist, wo morgens nichts los ist.
> Kennst du denn ein der direkt an der Autobahn liegt?


 
Hmm, also direkt am Autobahn Grenzübergang haben sie alles an Häuser usw.abgerissen, aber Parkbuchten sind da noch vorhanden, hätte sonst gedacht, das man Zeitpunkt ausmacht, und sich dann direkt am Grenzübergang trifft....oder eher nicht???


----------



## Torsk1 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Wenn du sagst das da Parkbuchten sind, klar.
Ich bin da erst einmal rüber, da waren die Grenzen noch geschlossen, ich weis auch nicht mehr so richtig wie es da aussieht.
Mal sehen was die anderen sagen.


----------



## sunny (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Da plant ihr ja ne super Sache. Für mich ist das aber definitiv zu weit  . Wünsche euch viel Spass.


----------



## Lengangler (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Werde bei Steinbit mit rausfahren und bin schon total heiss drauf den bartelträgern nachzustellen.
Mit paar mehr Leuten wird das garantiert nen Haufen Spass machen...mal schauen wer da den Dicksten ins Boot zerrt..!;+ 

Bis dahin,wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten und schon mal nen Guten Rutsch... und Petri Heil natürlich

Gruss aus Husum, LENG


----------



## SteinbitIII (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Lengangler schrieb:


> Werde bei Steinbit mit rausfahren und bin schon total heiss drauf den bartelträgern nachzustellen.
> Mit paar mehr Leuten wird das garantiert nen Haufen Spass machen...mal schauen wer da den Dicksten ins Boot zerrt..!;+
> 
> Bis dahin,wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten und schon mal nen Guten Rutsch... und Petri Heil natürlich
> ...


 
Ich komm dann mit meiner Magellan Blue Nav Map Sammlung bei Dir vorbei#6 !!!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

jo Leng 
wünsche ich dir auch !!!
das wird eine hammer tour zum belt!werde so wie´s ausschaut den Luxundco an board haben.
wie schauts denn mit einer aktuellen teilnehmerliste aus jörg?


----------



## Lengangler (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Ich komm dann mit meiner Magellan Blue Nav Map Sammlung bei Dir vorbei#6 !!!!


 

Da muss ja wohl der ein oder andere HOT-SPOT bei rumkommen was??
Übernachtest mit paar Pils im Schädel bei uns ...Montagenbau inkusive und dann nichts wie los ans Wasser:q


----------



## SteinbitIII (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Lengangler schrieb:


> Da muss ja wohl der ein oder andere HOT-SPOT bei rumkommen was??
> Übernachtest mit paar Pils im Schädel bei uns ...Montagenbau inkusive und dann nichts wie los ans Wasser:q


 
Attacke.....aber nicht zu viel Pils, nicht dat wir noch verschlafen:q 
Hab Dir ja meinen Schlachtplan gerade per PN zukommen lassen:vik:


----------



## Lengangler (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Attacke.....aber nicht zu viel Pils, nicht dat wir noch verschlafen:q
> Hab Dir ja meinen Schlachtplan gerade per PN zukommen lassen:vik:


 
Ja wenn der nicht funktioniert....dann weiss ich auch nicht!!:q


----------



## HD4ever (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> wie schauts denn mit einer aktuellen teilnehmerliste aus jörg?




Moin #h
versuche ich mal auf der Seite 1 aktuell zu halten !!!!  :m

mal was anderes .... hab zwar nen kleinen Gaskocher zuhause ... hat jemand evtl. noch nen größeren ???
wenn wie noch mehr werden und dann für die "Einsatz-Abschlußbesprechung" ne Erbsensuppe o.ä. machen wollen dauert mit dem lütten Teil ja evtl. zu lange |uhoh:
große Gasflasche für sonen 2-flammen Kocher könnte ich aber durchaus mitbringen ....


----------



## SteinbitIII (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ich guck mal nach Jörg....


----------



## NOK Angler (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

HI , wenn Ostsee7 den luxundco mit ins boot nimmt , spring ich sonst zu Torsk1 in sein Tehri. Hast doch nichts dagegen Kim ??

Werd mir die Ecke auf jedenfall schonmal auf der Seekarte angucken , ist aber bestimmt wieder ein einziger riesiger hotspot !!

bis denn


----------



## HD4ever (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> Werd mir die Ecke auf jedenfall schonmal auf der Seekarte angucken , ist aber bestimmt wieder ein einziger riesiger hotspot




so sieht das aus ! #6
aber mit mehreren Booten werden wie die richtigen schon finden :vik:


----------



## SteinbitIII (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

*@HD4ever*: mal ne Frage Jörg. Vorweg, ich find es total klasse, was Du hier organisierst, hatte vorhin mich mit Lengangler kurzgeschlossen, und mal ne Frage:
*Ist* es evtl. nicht auch ne Idee, das Bootsangeltreff evtl. auf Fynshavn zu verschieben??????|uhoh:  Vorweg, ich will hier nicht versuchen, Dein Plan durcheinander zu wirbeln, habe nur ein paar *Anmerkungen:* *1.* Direkt am Hafen in Fynshavn haben wir aber z.B die Möglichkeit, uns nach dem auch in das dortige Vereinshaus zu verkrümmeln (soweit ich weiß, kann das von jedem benutzt werden).....,*2. *Fynshavn besitzt einen ausgezeichneten Filitierplatz *3. *Die Anfahrtswege sind näher (ca. 40 Kilometer) hinter der Grenze.* 4. *Habe z.B auch ein paar schöne Hot Spots, *obwohl weißt ja auch, ist ja immer so ne* *Sache mit Hot Spots|uhoh: *, könnte ich auch den einen oder anderen zukommen lassen, schätze aber mal, das z.B auch Torsk1 und Ostseeangler, Lengangler vielleicht Du ja auch oder alle anderen den einen oder anderen guten Platz da kennen.....

*Wie gesagt, ist nur ne Frage....*ich persönlich kenne jetzt so viele Hot Spots rund um Middelfahrt, da ich mit Boot nur einmal da war, in Fynshavn bin ich eigentlich mehr oder weniger öfters unterwegs, einziger Nachteil gegenüber Middelfahrt ist nur, daß es nicht so windgeschützt ist, sollte nicht unbedingt mehr als Windstärke 3 sein, da man sonst nicht Richtung Lyo rübereiern kann(kann man schon aber ist halt bissel Seegang). 
Wenn wir doch Middelfahrt festhalten, bin ich natürlich trotzdem dabei. *Vielleicht sagt jetzt ja auch noch der eine oder andere zu, der ansonsten aufgrund der Strecke nicht zusagen wollte.....*für dich HD4ever ist es ja auch auf jeden Fall ne Erleichterung!!!
Grüße aus Dithmarschen, Steinbit!


----------



## SteinbitIII (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> ich persönlich kenne jetzt so viele Hot Spots rund um Middelfahrt, da ich mit Boot nur einmal da war, in Fynshavn bin ich eigentlich mehr oder weniger öfters unterwegsquote]
> 
> Upps, wollt natürlich sagen , daß ich *nicht *so viele Hot Spots rund um Middelfahrt mit Boot kenne....SORRY!!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

mhm .... wäre mir eigendlich nich soooo wichtig unbedingt zum Kleinen Belt zu fahren .... |kopfkrat
aber mit dem *nicht so windgeschützt* hast du natürlich recht,
deswegen ja auch meine Überlegungen auf dieses Gebiet ... |kopfkrat ... 
denke wir können das ja nochmal 2-3 Tage vorher absprechen wenn wir in etwa die genaue Wetterlage besser abschätzen können ... ;+ ... die Mehrheit entscheidet sag ich mal ... 
zur Not benennen wir das hier halt um in Jan.07 - *AB_Bootsanglertour DK  :m

mal an alle ....
komme nicht immer dazu alles genau zu verfolgen, wenn noch jemand dazu kommt oder auch irgendwer bei jemanden mitfahren möchte o.ä. - 
vielleicht am besten auch mal ne PN an mich, damit ich die Teilnehmerliste updaten kann .... #h
*


----------



## SteinbitIII (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

@HD4ever:Jau, so machen wir dat! #6


----------



## Torsk1 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> HI , wenn Ostsee7 den luxundco mit ins boot nimmt , spring ich sonst zu Torsk1 in sein Tehri. Hast doch nichts dagegen Kim ??
> 
> Werd mir die Ecke auf jedenfall schonmal auf der Seekarte angucken , ist aber bestimmt wieder ein einziger riesiger hotspot !!
> 
> bis denn


 


Geht klar#6 .

Ich bin eher für Middelfahrt


----------



## HD4ever (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Teilnehmerliste updated ....
5 Boote bisher is doch schon mal nich schlecht ... #6


----------



## Torskfisk (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin moin,
da ich mich als Mitfahrer ohne Boot gemeldet habe, könnte ich also bei Ayla mitfahren??
Als Fahrgemeinschaft bis Snoghoj würde es sich anbieten mit HD4ever (Jörg) zu fahren?!?
Soll eigentlich nur geschleppt werden oder entscheidet das jedes Boot für sich??
Hab´nämlich noch nie geschleppt und wollt eigentlich jiggen/pilken oder Gufi probieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

moin,
wie gesagt-lust+zeit habe ich-aber kein boot....#d 


wenn also jemand noch platz im boot haben sollte,würde ich gerne mitkommen....


----------



## HD4ever (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> Soll eigentlich nur geschleppt werden oder entscheidet das jedes Boot für sich??



denke im Prinzip wie jeder will ....
ich schlepp ja eigendlich auch lieber - aber den Termin lasse ich mein ganzen Schleppzeug mal zu hause und pack nur 2 Pilkruten ein ... #h

mein geplanter Beifahrer kommt auch nicht so richtig ausm Tritt - könnte also sein das bei mir auch noch wer mit ins Boot passt ... :m


----------



## Torsk1 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> aber den Termin lasse ich mein ganzen Schleppzeug mal zu hause und pack nur 2 Pilkruten ein ... #h


 
Das hab ich auch schon überlegt, ich weiß nämlich nicht wie das da mit der Strömung und so ist.
Einfach ein bisschen Pilken und Würmer baden

Oder was sagst du Sebastian?

Ach wat 2 dipsey Ruten kommen mit|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

entweder oder .... |rolleyes
wäre natürlich mal ne Herausforderung auch dort zu schleppen wo was mit 40-50m ist ... |rolleyes
richtung Süden um die Ecke hab ich auf der Seekarte ne 81 m tiefe Stelle gefunden .... 
aber könnt ihr ja selber entscheiden ... ich leg mal nen Pilktag ein und dann wird nächstes mal wieder geschleppt was das Zeug hält ... #6

*Die *Montage wird hoffentlich der (Groß-)Dorschbringer ....   ;-)


----------



## Torsk1 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Meinst du da kommt man Runter in 80 Metern?
Ich weis ja nichtmal ob der Clip das mitmacht, weil ja doch ein ziemlich großer Schnurbogen-Druck aus dem Clip herrscht.

Obwohl eigentlich könnte ich ja schonmal für nächstes Jahr Norge üben:q


----------



## HD4ever (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

wenn du tatsächlich schleppen willst tun es sicher auch andere ufernahe Stellen wo nur 20-25m sind ... :q
ich würde mit meinen 40m Seil auf den DR eh nicht runter kommen ... 
aber da sind ein paar wirklich interessante Kanten ... mußt mal auf der Seekarte gucken .... in der Mitte vom Belt über 50m und dann rechts 2-3 Erhebungen wo es auf 3-5m geht
da langschleppen kann nicht so verkehrt sein denke ich ...


----------



## NOK Angler (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

waaassssssssss 80m wassertiefe ! Geil , so tief hab ich glaube ich noch nicht geangelt in der Ostsee !!!

muß jetzt erst nochmal auf die seekarte gucken , und mir ein plan machen. schreib denn gleich noch mal was.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

die ganze Tiefe Ecke ist sowieso zu weit weg ... bei Faeno ... :m
editiert vom MS
Tut mir Leid das ich die schöne Karte rausnehmen musste aber um Dok und Jörg vor Schaden zu bewahren habe ich das getan. Seekarten usw. dürfen nicht veröffentlicht werden ohne Zustimmung des Rechteinhabers. Ist leider so bei uns darum nehmt es mir bitte nicht krumm.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## NOK Angler (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

grade bei mir aufm pc mal nachgemessen. bis zum 80m loch sind es von der autobahnbrücke 11,7km aber bis zum 60m loch nur 7km !! bei der geschützten lage sollten 7km echt zu schaffen sein.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

nun ja ... man muß sich ja nicht an die tieftsten Ecken halten ... :m
vor der Eisenbahnbrücke soll es immer gut gehen ... und die Brückenpfeiler der AB Brücke sind gleich direkt vor der Slipanlage :m
denke wir schauen dann mit unseren 5 Booten mal und bleiben untereinander in Kontakt ... :m
schade nur das es letztens mit unseren PMR Funkgeräten irgendwie gar nicht richtig gefunzt hat ... #c
das wäre für sone Aktion eigendlich genau das richtige ... sollten wir vielleicht nochmal besser austesten ?!
beim driften hört man ja vielleicht mehr als beim Schleppen mit Motorgeräusch und vielleicht haben wir ja auch nicht ganz so viel Wind |kopfkrat
aber 5 sm sollte eigendlich kein DIng sein, da hast schon recht ... :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

5 sm ist nicht wild! da hat man schon andere entfernungen zurückgelegt sage nur lindaunis schleimünde sperrgebiet und zurück!!


----------



## SteinbitIII (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Bin gestern mit meinen Bruder kurzentschlossen nach Fynshavn zum Dorschangeln gefahren, wollt mal gucken, was da zur Zeit ging.......Erschreckend schlecht Leute.....  Plätze gefischt drüben bei der Insel Lyo, Tiefen auf den Plateaus von 6-10Meter, Kanten von 12-20 Meter, mit Gummi und Pilker brachten bei mir und meinen Bruder ganze 3;+ verwertbare Dorsche(hat dann auch noch mein Bruder gefangen, ich nur einen kleinen auf Gummi)....oh oh oh...traurig....
Beim Ausslippen traf ich noch einen Fischer, der sagte mir, daß es sehr schlecht rund um Fynshavn geworden ist zur Zeit mit Dorsch, haben im Moment in 90 Meter Netzlänge ganze 2-3 Dorsche verwertbare Dorsche.....#d 
*Bin dann wohl auch eher für Middelfahrt!!!!!*


----------



## HD4ever (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

denke in 2 Wochen kann das schon alles wieder ganz anders dort aussehen |kopfkrat ... aber halten wir mal am kleinen Belt fest |wavey:
auch mit dem Hintergrund das ich evtl im März-April vielleicht mal ne Woche nach Als will ... da komme ich dann eher nochmal nach Fishhavn :m


----------



## Fehlerteufel (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

hi leutz,
wenn wer platz in seinem boot hätte und dann noch jemand aus hamburg mit dem auto da hoch fahren würde,dann wäre ich sehr gerne dabei.
ich kenne die ecken da oben relativ gut,bis vor 2 jahren hatte ich ein boot,wir sind immer vom trolling-club in skaerbaek aus nach fanoe kalv gefahren haben da die zelte aufgebaut und dann alles abgefischt was so um die 20 km im umkreis war.
gibt schöne tiefe stellen im middelfahrt und klasse strömungskanten.
die slippe unter der brücke kenne ich nur vom hören...soll aber ganz ordentlich sein.
also falls denn iergendwo platz ist bitte melden#h#h#h#h#h
gruß klaus


----------



## HD4ever (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

mal schauen .... bis jetzt sieht es wohl so aus als ob wir evtl. noch 2 Beifahrer unterbringen können .... 
*wer hat nochn Boot und will noch mit zum DK_Dorscheschnappen ??? *


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

das wäre klasse:l


----------



## Fehlerteufel (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mal schauen .... bis jetzt sieht es wohl so aus als ob wir evtl. noch 2 Beifahrer unterbringen können ....
> *wer hat nochn Boot und will noch mit zum DK_Dorschschnappen ??? *


hallo jörg,
das hört sich ja ganz gut an,ich wüsste da auch nix wo man boote mieten könnte.
die einzige möglichkeit ist der campingplatz gegenüber von fanoe,und wie gesagt das ist böse weit,und der besitzer ist nen gelgieriger deutscher der an seinem campingplatz und an den booten reich werden will.
gruß klaus


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Kleiner Tip für die, die kein Boot haben. Man bekommt dort gute Boote vor Ort zu mieten...

Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich mal die Nummer von Lars raussuchen, der hat Dieselboote...

PS: Das Bild in meinem Profil wurde in Middelfart gemacht.... 

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## NOK Angler (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip für die, die kein Boot haben. Man bekommt dort gute Boote vor Ort zu mieten...
> 
> Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich mal die Nummer von Lars raussuchen, der hat Dieselboote...
> 
> ...


 
intresse besteht !|wavey:  wenn nicht fürs treffen , denn vieleicht mal so für später . schick mir mal bitte preise und telefonnr. per pm.

wäre super nett.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

kannst hier ruhig mal posten ....
ist ja vielleicht auch für andere hier interessant ....
und evtl kommen ja noch welche mit die kein eigenes Boot haben ...  :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

der luxundco bräuchte noch nen platz !!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> der luxundco bräuchte noch nen platz !!!!!




dachte du hattest geschrieben das er bei dir mitfährt ? |kopfkrat


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

stimmt mein fehler dann noch nen platz für meinen kumpel Heiko!!
so war das #6


----------



## HD4ever (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

ah so ... :m
nun bräuchten wir aber nochmal 1-2 Boote ... |uhoh: oder evtl. doch eins mieten da oben |kopfkrat


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

etwas zeit ist ja noch:m


----------



## Torsk1 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ist ca 90 Euro für so ein Boot am Tag viel miete |kopfkrat .
Ich weis das nicht, habe noch kein Boot gemietet#c


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Ist ca 90 Euro für so ein Boot am Tag viel miete |kopfkrat .
> Ich weis das nicht, habe noch kein Boot gemietet#c


wenn weniger als 4 mann drauf kommen ja dann ist es echt viel......|uhoh:


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> der besitzer ist nen gelgieriger deutscher der an seinem campingplatz und an den booten reich werden will.
> gruß klaus



Hallo Klaus,
das möchte ich hier nicht so stehen lassen, denn Klaus Hansen ist doch sehr um seine Gäste bemüht. Wenn durch starlen Wind z.B nicht mit dem Boot rausgefahren werden kann, erstattet er auch den Mietpreis zurück - die Vermieter, die so etwas machen kannst Du hier aber suchen. Die Preise sind auch im üblichen Rahmen. Die Boote sind im Winter alle aus dem Wasser.

Zur Slippe: Durchaus brauchbar, habe dort auch schon im Winter meine 7 Meter Gondel geslippt. Nur aufpassen wegen der zeitweise starken Strömung !

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass, vor allem beim Schleppen dort oben !


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Hier noch eine Karte, die eingestellt werden kann


----------



## Torsk1 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



langelandsklaus schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass, vor allem beim Schleppen dort oben !


 
Moin Klaus

Hast da oben schonmal geschleppt?
Wenn ja erzähl mal, lohnt es sich in 50>m zu schleppen.
Was hast du da überwiegend gefangen beim Schleppen, vieleicht sogar Köhler?


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ich habe dort oben meine ersten Schleppversuche unternommen. Durch die zeitweise starke Ströhmung bekommst Du Deine Köder nur sehr schwer an´s laufen. Mefos sind aber trotzdem drinn, wenn auch nur kleine. Falls Du weitere Info´s brauchst schicke ich Dir die gerne per PN oder aber  am Telefon


----------



## Torsk1 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Hast ne Pn#6


----------



## Ayla (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Muß mich leider von dem Termin verabschieden ,da die Arbeit 
ruft . Wäre sehr gerne dabei gewesen .|gr:

Wünsch euch petri Heil in DK.

|evil:Ayla


----------



## HD4ever (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

*schade* ... aber kenn ich irgendwie die Geschichte ... |uhoh:


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> intresse besteht !|wavey:  wenn nicht fürs treffen , denn vieleicht mal so für später . schick mir mal bitte preise und telefonnr. per pm.
> 
> wäre super nett.



Denke, das ist für alle Interessant: 
Lars Nygaard 0045/21245026 Kostenpunkt 1000 DKR incl. Diesel, Fishfinder, Schwimmwesten etc.
Er hat zwei Boote, die er vermietet.
Grüße
- Marco -

#6#6#6


----------



## Torskfisk (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Oh man die Boote werden ja nun weniger, dürfte ich dann also bei Jörg ( HD4ever) mitfahren wenn es klappt oder wie nun? Oder sind noch andere da, die noch welche mitnehmen???
Ich würd mich jedenfalls ziemlich viel, ganz doll freuen wenn es klappt.....schlag Purzelbäumchen....


----------



## Fehlerteufel (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Denke, das ist für alle Interessant:
> Lars Nygaard 0045/21245026 Kostenpunkt 1000 DKR incl. Diesel, Fishfinder, Schwimmwesten etc.
> Er hat zwei Boote, die er vermietet.
> Grüße
> ...


was oder wieviel sind 1000 kronen,wie groß sind die boote,wie weit ist das von der slippe entfernt wo jörg slippen will?
ich muss nur ne fahrgelegenheit von hamburg da hoch haben....den rest mit dem boot bekommen wir bestimmt hin,vielleicht hat ja wer lust mit auf dem dieselkahn zu paddeln.
gruß klaus


----------



## Fehlerteufel (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

hab das jetzt selber gefunden,kann aber nicht sagen wie weit das von der slippe wech ist.die grösse und der preis sind denke ich in ordnung.
http//:www.lmn-boatcharter.dk/


----------



## HD4ever (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> was oder wieviel sind 1000 kronen,wie groß sind die boote,wie weit ist das von der slippe entfernt wo jörg slippen will?
> ich muss nur ne fahrgelegenheit von hamburg da hoch haben....den rest mit dem boot bekommen wir bestimmt hin,vielleicht hat ja wer lust mit auf dem dieselkahn zu paddeln.
> gruß klaus



der Umrechnungskurs ist blaub ich sowas mit 1 : 8 oder so ...
also 1000 DKK so ca 120 EUR |kopfkrat
ist halt die Frage für wieviel Personen der Kutter ist und wieviele sich das teilen würden ...
3 könnte ich mitnehmen ...


----------



## Torsk1 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ist glaub ich 7,4 oder 7,5.
Also ca 130-135 euros#d


----------



## Torsk1 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ab Flensburg könnte ich auch noch einen im Auto mitnehmen


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin, exackt wären das 134,215.:m  (Klug*******r modus aus)


----------



## MefoProf (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Auf der homepage steht 900.-- DKK |kopfkrat. Das wären dann 121 Euro. Den Preis find ich OK, zumal der Sprit mit drin ist. So wie die Boote aussehen können da ja wohl mindestens 4 Leute mitfahren.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

das hört sich doch gut an,ich denke wenn da steht 6 personen das wir dann mit 4 gut platz hätten.
nun brauchen wir nur 4 leutz die lust hätten und einen davon mit nem bootsschein,oder ist der dort nicht erforderlich.

@jörg:
aus welcher ecke von hh kommst du denn und könntest du mich mitnehmen?

schöne weihnachten noch#h


----------



## HD4ever (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

HH Meiendorf !!!
zur Not trifft man sich irgendwo an der A7 --- fahre Schnelsen Nord auf die AB.
Auf dem Weg dorthin abholen oder kleiner Umweg kein Thema ... :m
Mitnehmen kann ich wie gesagt 3 Leute noch ! 
Mitfahren wird sich nach Weihnachten entscheiden ob mein Kumpel doch mit kommt ... ansonsten passt du noch rein in mein Boot ...


----------



## Fehlerteufel (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> HH Meiendorf !!!
> zur Not trifft man sich irgendwo an der A7 --- fahre Schnelsen Nord auf die AB.
> Auf dem Weg dorthin abholen oder kleiner Umweg kein Thema ... :m
> Mitnehmen kann ich wie gesagt 3 Leute noch !
> Mitfahren wird sich nach Weihnachten entscheiden ob mein Kumpel doch mit kommt ... ansonsten passt du noch rein in mein Boot ...


Meiendorf hört sich doch gut an wenn du das neubaugebiet am höltigbaum kennst weißt du das ich nicht weit von dir entfernt wohne.
werden mal sehen wie sich das denn entwickelt.
schönen abend noch
Klaus


----------



## Torskfisk (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Wie werden denn nun die freien Plätze verteilt?????

Dachte da wär so ne Liste und die würde dann von oben nach unten durchgegangen???

Dachte ja erst ich könnte mit Ayla mit, aber der fällt ja nu leider aus, also bei wem könnte ich, Erster Melder|wavey: , denn nun mitfahren?


----------



## HD4ever (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

ach ja .... hast schon recht ... :m
also wenn ich das richtig sehe ist momentan eh nur ein einziger freier Platz bei mir verfügbar falls mein Kumpel dann entgültig absagt ....
den solltest dann du als erster Melder bekommen ... #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

hmm....

dann will ich mal hoffen,das noch ein -beifahrer- absagt....


gruß und schöne feieretage
stefan|wavey:


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Auf der homepage steht 900.-- DKK |kopfkrat. Das wären dann 121 Euro. Den Preis find ich OK, zumal der Sprit mit drin ist. So wie die Boote aussehen können da ja wohl mindestens 4 Leute mitfahren.



Der Preis ist inzwischen auf 1000 DKR gestiegen, was ca. 135 Euros entspricht. Boot ist gut für 4 Personen. Bis zur Slipstelle an der Brücke fährt man ca. 40-50 Minuten, da die Dieselkutter nicht so fix sind. Ist aber die Frage, wo geangelt werden soll. Der Hafen ist nahe Fanö. Da ist ne gute Stelle für Wittling ( Hat man mit erzählt ). 

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> hab das jetzt selber gefunden,kann aber nicht sagen wie weit das von der slippe wech ist.die grösse und der preis sind denke ich in ordnung.
> http//:www.lmn-boatcharter.dk/



Wie gesagt, ca. 40-50 Minuten. Stellt sich die Frage, wo gefischt werden soll. Die Eisenbahnbrücke wäre irgendwo in der Mitte der beiden Stellen. 
Ich angel gerne bei Fanö-Kalv. Oder direkt vor Middelfart bei NKT. 

PS Berichtet mal von den Fangergebnissen. War die letzte Zeit meistens nicht so doll. Zu viel Kleinvieh....

Grüße

- Marco -

#6


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

klar gibts nen Bericht ... :m
hoffe doch auch mit ausgiebigen Fängen .... #h

vielleicht finden sich ja noch nen paar interessierte Kleinboot-Kapitäne ?!? |kopfkrat |bla:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

hat sich eigentlich was ergeben#c ---hat jemand noch platz auf seinen boot für mich|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 



gruß
stefan#h


----------



## HD4ever (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

beim momentanen Stand der Dinge sieht es nicht so wirklich gut aus das viele Beifahrer mit ins Boot hüpfen können .... |uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

schaaaaaaaade|evil:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

bald gehts los!!!
hoffe auf gutes wetter!!!
nicht so wie heute ich wollte auf die förde aber bei dem wind#d :c


----------



## Torsk1 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> nicht so wie heute ich wollte auf die förde aber bei dem wind#d :c


 

Schade hast echt was verpasst .

Was mich auch gewundert hat, das wir beim Schleppen größere Dorsche gefangen haben als die ganzen anderen Kleinbootskipper beim Pilken|kopfkrat .

Naja das wetter wird schon wieder#6


----------



## HD4ever (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

jo .... bin auch schon heiß .... :q
und hoffentlich nich son Regen wie heute .... dat mookt ja auch keinen fun aufm Boot soviel Regen ... |uhoh:
bis nä Sa werd ich wohl auch hoffentlich durch sein mit meiner Erkältung


----------



## Torsk1 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Na Na Na Jörg, nu schwächel mal nicht so kurz vor dem start


----------



## HD4ever (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

wie siehts denn so mit dem evtl. heißen Süppchen für danch aus ?
denke ich kauf das dann mal und ne kleine Umlage ? 
wird ja nicht sooo teuer werden denke ich ....
Gulasch-, Erbsen- oder sonstige Suppe oder schiet egal ?!?!
3 große Dosen Suppe + 1 Dose Würstchen soll ja langen denke ich ..


----------



## Torsk1 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Hat sich denn schon was mit dem Gaskocher ergeben?


----------



## HD4ever (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

hab von *diesen* hier sogar 2 Stück ...
denke das wird damit schon gehen für 7-8 Personen ... :m


----------



## Torsk1 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

wat verkaufst du davon einen?
Wenn ja kannst du den ja mal für mich mitbringen am 6.


----------



## MefoProf (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin,

sieht leider so aus, dass ich es nicht schaffen werde am 6. morgens an der Slippe zu sein.  Wenn ich es zeitmässig  auf die Reihe kriege und das Wetter mitspielt, komme ich dann eventuell nach.


----------



## HD4ever (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> wat verkaufst du davon einen?
> Wenn ja kannst du den ja mal für mich mitbringen am 6.



ja, siehe unter Kleinanzeigen ....  ... also reservier ich den mal für dich ?!?!


ich glaub das wird richtig windig die Tage .... hoffen wir mal das der von ner Seite kommt wo er nicht stört ... |uhoh:

heute 3 große Dosen Erbsensuppe + 2 Gläser Würstchen gekauft.
4,5 L Erbsensuppe sollte wohl reichen um wieder zu kräften zu kommen nach der Bootstour ...


----------



## Torsk1 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> also reservier ich den mal für dich ?!?!


 
Ja Danke#6


----------



## NOK Angler (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

sagt mal , hat einer von euch eigentlich schonmal nort geangelt ?? Was ist da denn außer Dorsch noch so zu kriegen ??

Gibt da unten in 50m+ evtl. auch mal Fische die es hier nicht ( so oft ) gibt ??


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> sagt mal , hat einer von euch eigentlich schonmal nort geangelt ?? Was ist da denn außer Dorsch noch so zu kriegen ??
> 
> Gibt da unten in 50m+ evtl. auch mal Fische die es hier nicht ( so oft ) gibt ??



Moin,

habe dort bislang gefangen:
Dorsch, Hering, Wittling, Scholle, Flunder, Makrele, Stöcker, Lippfisch, Knurrhahn, Hornhecht.

Angeblich soll es auch Leng geben. Richtung Fanö geht es bis auf 80 Meter runter. Fyn gilt außerdem als Meerforellendorado.

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## Torsk1 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Angeblich soll es auch Leng geben.


 
Das hab ich auch schon mal gehört.
Seelachs wird da auch öfters gefangen


----------



## NOK Angler (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ok Kim , dann sollten wir uns am 7. vielleicht mal den Gerüchten annehmen ?

Bin dafür auch noch Würmer mitzunehmen.


----------



## HD4ever (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

2 kleine Seelachse hatte ich da auch schon mal ....
Tiefe war da vor der Brücke ca 40-45 m


----------



## Torsk1 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> Ok Kim , dann sollten wir uns am 7. vielleicht mal den Gerüchten annehmen ?
> 
> Bin dafür auch noch Würmer mitzunehmen.


 

Würmer?

Flatter hering und 800g Blei und runter damit:q .
Ne aber einmal da runter möchte ich schon, ich denke aber da wird nichts sein ausser schlamm

Ps. am 6.


----------



## NOK Angler (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Werden wir testen #6  !!


----------



## Torsk1 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

In welche Richtung geht eigentlich die Strömung?
Oder ist es unterschiedlich?


----------



## HD4ever (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

also ... denke die Ecken wo es "richtig" tief runter geht werden wohl zu weit weg sein ....
an der AB Brücke ist sowas mit 20-25m - um die Eisenbahnbrücke rum bis ca 40-45 m
50-80m gehts dann runter wenn man weiter den kl. Belt runter fährt ... 
aber versuchen ist bestimmt immer ne Idee !
Ich hab ja auch vor 2 Ruten einzusetzen ... ein passiv unterm Boot und mit der anderen aktiv jiggen ...


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> In welche Richtung geht eigentlich die Strömung?
> Oder ist es unterschiedlich?



Strömung wechselt. Gezeitentabelle gibt es beim Fremdenverkehrsamt.

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## HD4ever (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

zum online gucken* hier* auch ein paar Infos ... #h


----------



## HD4ever (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

bei mir fährt am Sa Torskfisk mit !

bisher sagt Wetter.com am Sa.  *4-5 aus SW* an .... 
denke damit sollte das doch gut gehen zumindest vor der Eisenbahnbrücke ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Torskfisk (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Juhuuuuuuuuuu

wenn das also losgeht kann ich mit....

Nur bräuchte ich noch eine Weste.........

könnte einer der Boardies, die mit hochfahren mir eine leihen???

Oder ist ein Hamburger hier, der mir für die Zeit eine leihen könnte?????

Wär echt toll...


----------



## NOK Angler (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> bei mir fährt am Sa Torskfisk mit !
> 
> bisher sagt Wetter.com am *Sa*. 4-5 aus SW an ....


 
hi ,

also mein kalender sagt das der 7. ein Sonntag ist. sollte er sich  irren bitte ich mir kurz bescheid zu geben |kopfkrat !


----------



## HD4ever (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> hi ,
> 
> also mein kalender sagt das der 7. ein Sonntag ist. sollte er sich  irren bitte ich mir kurz bescheid zu geben |kopfkrat !





man ---- wie gut das du das sagst !!!!

*soll am Sa den 06.01. losgehen !!!!!!
*da hab ich mich wohl vertan bei der Ankündigung ....* |uhoh: #q
*Sonntag brauchen wir doch zum ausruhen nach soner Tour ... *:m
*


----------



## HD4ever (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

gaaaanz vorn steht doch Samstag 06.01.  :m :q
Überschrift Jan.2007 ... |kopfkrat


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

änderung der Teilnehmerliste #t !!!

luxundco kommt nicht mit habe trotz alledem das boot voll !! habe bereits für nachschub gesorgt ein Kumpel von mir ist mit dabei #6 

hätte da noch nen kumpel der gern mit möchte aber nun fehlt ja noch ein platz auf nem boot ;+ .
was nun #c


----------



## HD4ever (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

tja .... 
will den niemand mehr mit der nen Boot am start hat ???? #c


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

wann treffen wir uns und wo


----------



## NOK Angler (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

war irgendwie beim 07.Jan und nicht bei Jan.07 |uhoh: !

aber die Frage mit den Treffen ist gut. Wieder Parkplatz Wassersleben , oder direkt an der A7 ??


----------



## HD4ever (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

also .... ich denke wenn wir morgens 08:00 Uhr mit Angeln loslege bzw an der slippe sind ist das früh genug ?!? 
ich plane so gegen 04:30 hier in HH los zu fahren ...
wir können uns dann ja irgendwie auf dem ersten Rast-,Parkplatz in DK treffen so gegen 06.30-07.00 Uhr ?!
Telefonnummern haben wir ja soweit ( ich zumindest ) :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

wassersleben ist besser oder treffen in dk auf nem rastplatz --kenne nur keinen da! schnell über die grenze und ab auf die bahn ......


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> also .... ich denke wenn wir morgens 08:00 Uhr mit Angeln loslege bzw an der slippe sind ist das früh genug ?!?
> ich plane so gegen 04:30 hier in HH los zu fahren ...
> wir können uns dann ja irgendwie auf dem ersten Rast-,Parkplatz in DK treffen so gegen 06.30-07.00 Uhr ?!
> Telefonnummern haben wir ja soweit ( ich zumindest ) :m


 
welchen platz meinst du, auf der autobahn oder wie #c


----------



## HD4ever (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> war irgendwie beim 07.Jan und nicht bei Jan.07 |uhoh: !
> 
> aber die Frage mit den Treffen ist gut. Wieder Parkplatz Wassersleben , oder direkt an der A7 ??



A7 ist besser .... dieses mal fahr ich nicht über Wassersleben ...
da kommt doch gleich nen Parkplatz fast direkt hinter der Grenze bei Padborg ?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

hmm kann sein fahr die strecke zu selten,schaue mir das morgen mal an....


----------



## Torskfisk (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ja, es gibt direkt hinter der Grenze einen Rastplatz, gleich die zweite Möglichkeit von der Autobahn runterzufahren.
Die erste ist für LKW-Abfertigung in Padborg, die zweite gleich ein Rastplatz mit Tankstelle. Vor der Tankstelle geht es rechts auf den Rastplatz dort müsste für alle Platz genug sein, direkt vor den "Örtchen"! Name des Rastplatzes wird nachgeliefert.
Rastplatz : Froeslev ( mit dem durchgestrichenem o )


PS: Hat noch jemand eine Rettungsweste für mich, die ich mir ausleihen könnte??? Kann auch ruhig ne Feste sein!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

glaube ich hätte noch eine weste schaue morgen mal nach..weil wenn dann ist sie auf meinem kutter!!!


----------



## Torskfisk (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Datt wär Klasse Björn!

|laola:


----------



## Torsk1 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Zur not könnte ich auch noch 1-2 Westen mitbringen.
Sebastian ist deine wieder in Ordnung?


----------



## NOK Angler (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

plane mal eine für mich mit ein. kläre dich über den verbleib meiner eigenen weste denn sa. auf.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

na deine weste ist wohl schon versaut mit VODKA denke ich......und evtl. schon im ausland..


----------



## NOK Angler (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

wäre supert wenn du auch 1 oder ruten für mich einplanen könntest. Will auch noch meine selbsgebeuten Sideplaner testen zusätzlich zu den divern. Und hab bis jetzt leider erst 2 Schleppruten.


----------



## Torsk1 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

geht klar#6


----------



## HD4ever (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> selbsgebeuten Sideplaner testen




bin ja mal gespannt wie die aussehen .... :m


----------



## NOK Angler (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

ich könnte ja mal ein foto hochladen .... aber da fällt mir gerade ein das ich eh gleich weg muß. stelle später noch eins ins netz


----------



## HD4ever (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

hab ja auch noch 2 selbstgebaute rumliegen .... :q
aber denke das testen heb ich mir fürs nä. mal auf ... |kopfkrat
bin ja echt am überlegen wegen Schleppen ---- eigendlich wollte ich ja nix mitnehmen ...
obwohl 2-4 Ruten und nen paar Wobbler und SD  ..... #c


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

wenn du nix mit hast dann beissen sie beim schleppen...ist immer so


----------



## SteinbitIII (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Frohes neues Jungs!
So, ist ja bald soweit, wann und wo treffen wir uns denn jetzt?
Mein Tip wäre ja Parkplatz Froslev-Ost, ca 5-6 Kilometer hinter der Grenze. Parkplatz Ellund, also Padborg ist ziemlich groß und weitläufig, Froslev Ost ist dann quasi der zweite Parkplatz...
Uhrzeit 6:30 Uhr??? 
@HD4 ever: Wollen wir mal Tel. Nrn. austauschen?, falls was ist, ich lass Dir dann gleich mal meine per PN zukommen!

*Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit!!!! Schönen Gruß, bis bald, Steinbit!!!|wavey: *


----------



## HD4ever (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

mal sehen ob ich das pünktlich schaffe mit 6.30 ... 
hab ja immerhin bis da schon 200 Km zu fahren 

mal was anderes .... was gibts denn für sowas außer Handy noch nützliches |kopfkrat
irgendwie ging das letztens ja nicht wirklich gut mit PMR Funkies zwischen 2 Booten ... #c


----------



## Torsk1 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ich war heut mal auf dem Parkplatz Froslev-Ost,
schaut gut aus und ist nicht zu verfehlen, ist kurz hinter der Grenze


----------



## HD4ever (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

sach ich doch ! :m
den halten wir mal als Treffpunkt fest.
versuche 6.30 da zu sein, aber ich hoffe es sei mit verziehen wenn ich es nicht ganz pünktlich schaffen sollte ... |kopfkrat


----------



## ostseeangler27 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

also ich bin ja dafür auf der deutschen seite den parkplatz -Altholzkrug- als treffpunkt zu nehmen ,der ist gross und fast an der grenze .....
was sagt ihr ?


----------



## HD4ever (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

mir ist das eigendlich egal .... ob nur kurz vor oder 2 Km nach der Grenze ...:m
entscheidet ihr und ich versuche dann pünktlich da zu sein ...


----------



## ostseeangler27 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> PS: Hat noch jemand eine Rettungsweste für mich, die ich mir ausleihen könnte??? Kann auch ruhig ne Feste sein!


 
hätte noch eine allerdings ist das eine alte feststoff weste aus BW beständen und sicher nicht für dauerträger geeignet!!!!


----------



## Torskfisk (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Is doch schon Klasse Björn!!!#6 
Danke für deine Mühe, bring sie bitte mit, falls noch eine mit raufkommt, könnte man sich ja denn die Bessere aussuchen!

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ostseeangler27 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

jupp ok carsten:m


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

habt ihr auch alle den DK Schein ???
falls nich gibts die *hier* online ... :m


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

stimmt gar nicht .... falscher link ... :c  *such*


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

*Dieser* hier ... :m


----------



## SteinbitIII (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

So, wie es aussieht, scheinen wir Glück zu haben mit dem Wetter, 3-4 sagt er für Belte und Sund voraus..... !!!


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

auch grad bei wetter.com geguckt ....
Regenwahrscheinlichkeit was mit 30 % und Wind aus W mit 4 
könnte schlimmer sein denke ich ... :m

Windfinder sogar noch besser ...
morgens 4 dann abflauend auf 2-3


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

habt ihr eigendlich gute Erfahrungen mit den kleinen PMR Handfunken ???
wäre für sowas doch irgendwie nicht das verkehrteste |kopfkrat
hab das bisher erst einmal versucht auszuprobieren ... war aber irgendwie nicht doll #d


----------



## Torsk1 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> habt ihr eigendlich gute Erfahrungen mit den kleinen PMR Handfunken ???
> wäre für sowas doch irgendwie nicht das verkehrteste |kopfkrat
> hab das bisher erst einmal versucht auszuprobieren ... war aber irgendwie nicht doll #d


 


Ich glaub der Wind war schuld das man nichts verstanden hat.
Da kam meistens nur ein rauschen rüber


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

na ja, ich werd die Dinger nochmal wieder einpacken ....
mal schauen ... #h
ansonsten die Meterfische zum herbeirufen einfach über den Kopf stemmen - das verstehen die anderen dann auch alle ... :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

werde meine beiden auch ein packen..... NOK hat auch welche!!


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

sagte ich schon das ich irgendwie schon auf heißen Kohlen sitze ... |bla: :q
letzte Nacht im Schlaf wieder nur Gedanken um irgendwelche Wobbler gemacht die in der Tiefe laufend auf die Meeresungeheuer warten ... |uhoh:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

das mit den träumen vom wunderwobbler habe ich schon nach unserem treffen in Neustadt gehabt...|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

ja, son Mist das meine zuletzt georderten "Wunderwobbler" erst nächste Woche kommen ...


----------



## ostseeangler27 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

son shit jörg  aber ich habe gestern eine extra rute gekauft für die wobbler:k ! und noch 2 schöne wobbler:l


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

so ? was nimmst denn da für eine ? Wobbler auch wieder 20+  ? 
bei mir sollen -wenn mal mit Wobbler zugange - auch welche meiner 4 Dive Master herhalten ...


----------



## ostseeangler27 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

die rute nennt sich -super Fiber DYNO SF seabass-SPRO-2,90m und 75-125gr wg!


----------



## SteinbitIII (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> So, wie es aussieht, scheinen wir Glück zu haben mit dem Wetter, 3-4 sagt er für Belte und Sund voraus..... !!!


 
Na ja, das geht ja auch noch......mir juckt es auch schon 
http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/W_aktuell/Seewetter/NOsee/Seewetter72.htm#Belte/Sund

P.S:Hab noch ne richtig geile Überraschung für alle Teilnehmer parat, werde ich morgen früh hier ins Board setzen, nur eins vorweg, diejenigen, die noch am überlegen sind, ob Sie mitwollen oder nicht..........*ich würde es tun!!!!!*
Gruß,Steini!!!!!!!!!#h


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

*Hier* was zu gucken ....   :vik:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

wie goil jörg! das sind ja goldige aussichten an der brücke wellen sind super!!!
da können uns die anderen boardis ja sicher sehen wie wir am pumpen sind :q :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Na ja, das geht ja auch noch......mir juckt es auch schon
> http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/W_aktuell/Seewetter/NOsee/Seewetter72.htm#Belte/Sund
> 
> P.S:Hab noch ne richtig geile Überraschung für alle Teilnehmer parat, werde ich morgen früh hier ins Board setzen, nur eins vorweg, diejenigen, die noch am überlegen sind, ob Sie mitwollen oder nicht..........*ich würde es tun!!!!!*
> Gruß,Steini!!!!!!!!!#h


 
wir brauchen noch nen platz für jemanden....also kleinboot kapitäne los los kommt mit#6


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> wie goil jörg! das sind ja goldige aussichten an der brücke wellen sind super!!!
> da können uns die anderen boardis ja sicher sehen wie wir am pumpen sind :q :q




genau !
und das mir auch jeder ne digicam dabei hat !
wollen dann doch für die zuhause_bleiber nen fetten Bericht zusammen basteln ! :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

so das sind meine Dorsch bringer :q :q


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

*hier aktuelles Wetter !!! *( thx to fischer696 #h)


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> so das sind meine Dorsch bringer :q :q




die sehen in der Tat vernünftig aus mit der fetten Tauchschaufel zum Schleppen !!!!! #6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> die sehen in der Tat vernünftig aus mit der fetten Tauchschaufel zum Schleppen !!!!! #6


 
laufen echt gut! machen aber auch guten druck !und beissen werden sie drauf...:q

Der Gufi ging auch sahne beim schleppen am we!


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> also ich bin ja dafür auf der deutschen seite den parkplatz -Altholzkrug- als treffpunkt zu nehmen ,der ist gross und fast an der grenze .....
> was sagt ihr ?



*Treffpunkt nun also am Sa in Altholzkrug ca 06.30 Uhr !!!!  

*bei Bedarf die Handy Nummern austauschen .... #h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

alles klar!!dann können wir bei der fahrt ja schon die funken testen


----------



## Torsk1 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt nun also am Sa in Altholzkrug ca 06.30 Uhr !!!! *


 

Geht klar#6 
Finde den parkplatz zwar auf der Karte nicht, aber passt schon


----------



## Torsk1 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ist das der hier?


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

hier isser ....   #h


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Ist das der hier?



jepp


----------



## Torsk1 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Alles klar#6 #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Glück und gute Fänge. Leider muß ich am Samstag 2 Bäume fällen und am Sonntag auf einen Geburtstag eines Boardies  - sonst wäre ich auch dabei gewesen. Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten mal.

Im übrigen - die dänische Fischereikontrolle slippt ihr Boot auch immer an der Autobahnbrücke. |rolleyes


----------



## ostseeangler27 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

wie schaut es eigentlich mit parken aus da oben#c ?
nicht das unsere gurken da abgeschleppt werden|uhoh: !


----------



## langelandsklaus (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> wie schaut es eigentlich mit parken aus da oben#c ?
> nicht das unsere gurken da abgeschleppt werden|uhoh: !



Parken ist an der Slippe frei und mehr als ausreichend Platz auch !


----------



## ostseeangler27 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

danke cool!!


----------



## BennyO (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Wünsch euch auch schon einmal eine schöne Tour, mit viel Spaß, netten Leuten, schönem Wetter und natürlich viel Fisch.


gruß Benny


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

werd mal doch nen paar der größeren Tauchscheiben einpacken ... mal sehen ob das was bringt ...


----------



## SteinbitIII (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

*So, hier nun die Überraschung........*
http://img402.*ih.us/img402/2630/pokalmiddelfahrtkh9.jpg


*Hoffe, er gefällt Euch|rolleyes ??!!*
*Gewertet wird jede Fischart, der schwerste Fisch zählt,hi hi!!!*
*Am besten wäre ne Digitalwaage, falls es aufs Gramm ankommt|supergri !!!!!*
*So, vielleicht kommen jetzt ja auch noch ein paar unentschlossene mit, freu mich schon!!!*

Bitte nochmal eine klare Ansage, wo wir uns jetzt treffen?
6:30Uhr stand ja fest als Uhrzeit.
Vielleicht am besten, wenn Jörg alias HD4ever es bestimmt!
Petri Heil, Steinbit!!!!


----------



## SteinbitIII (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

So hier nochmal die Plakettenaufschrift, falls man es schlecht lesen kann....

[img=http://img179.*ih.us/img179/439/pokal1pg5.jpg]


----------



## SteinbitIII (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

????????????Funktioniert nicht.....egal, kann man ja auch so lesen.....


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Bitte nochmal eine klare Ansage, wo wir uns jetzt treffen?
> 6:30Uhr stand ja fest als Uhrzeit.
> Vielleicht am besten, wenn Jörg alias HD4ever es bestimmt!
> Petri Heil, Steinbit!!!!




guckst du etwas weiter vorne !!!! 
06.30 Uhr AB Rastplatz Altenholz ....

ich hab ne Digitalwaage von Berkley dabei ....
das wird dann alles genau ausgemessen bei ner  heißen Schale Erbsensuppe ...   |bla:


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> *So, hier nun die Überraschung........*



* geile Idee übrigends !!!!!*   #r :vik:
an irgend sowas ähnliches hatte ich ja Anfangs auch gedacht ... aber wäre bei weitem nicht so schön gewesen wie das Teil !!! #6
ich werd mich ins Zeug legen dafür !!! |supergri

btw: netter Laptop - so einer steht auch vor mir rum ... |rolleyes


----------



## Lengangler (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Mensch Hauke, der Pokal ist echt oberheiss!!!
Da sollte man(n) sich wirklich ins Zeug legen um den an Bord zu holen!
Hoffentlich musst Du den nicht wieder hergeben...grins.

Ich werde uns heute Abend noch´n paar Hot-Spots in das GPS hämmern...

Gruss Ingo...Volker.hihi


----------



## Torsk1 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Oh man Sebastian, da müssen wir aber reinklotzen.
Da werden morgen alle Register aufgezogen|supergri

Geile Idee übrigens!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

kann jemand ne Schaufel und Besen mitbringen ????
für die Slippe im Fall der Fälle ? |kopfkrat
mit meinem leichten Boot werd ich da wohl weniger Probleme haben denke ich ....


----------



## SteinbitIII (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ich versuche, an den Besen zu denken......|uhoh:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> guckst du etwas weiter vorne !!!!
> 06.30 Uhr AB Rastplatz Altenholz ....
> |bla:


 
neee Altholzkrug !!!


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

oh sorry ....  |uhoh:
na ja der nach der AB-Abfahrt Flensburch ... :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

#r das ist ja eine hammer idee mit dem pokal!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> oh sorry .... |uhoh:
> na ja der nach der AB-Abfahrt Flensburch ... :q


 

ja hinter der abfahrt flensdorf- jarplund-weding...|supergri


----------



## Lengangler (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Diesen Beitrag habe ich gerade im Board gefundeb, ist vom März letzten Jahres, habe ihn hier mal reingeschoben:
GLATTEIS Männer...



_das Angeln in der Gegend um Frederecia und Middelfart ist leider nicht meh so dolle, seit dem die Fischer dort regelmäßig schleppen.|gr: Ich habe schon gesehen, wie sie die Netze schon im Hafen runter gelassen haben.#q 

Ich bin dort früher regelmäßig hingefahren und habe auch immer ordentlich gefangen. Ein Boot war zu derzeit völlig überflüssig. Hatte man allerdings ein Boot, dann mußte man schon nach 2 Std. angeln aufhören, weil man die Fische nicht mehr tragen konnte. War immer ein super tolles Bild auf dem Echolot, sehr uneben und viel Fischanzeige. Fährt man heute mit dem Echlot los, dann sieht der Grund, bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen, wie gebügelt aus.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat dort ein Jahresplatz auf einem Campingplatz und fährt dort mindestens alle 2 Wochen hin. Er hat dort auch ein Boot liegen. Der ist schon froh, wenn er mal Tage erwischt an denen er 5 ordentliche Fische fängt. Es gib viele Tage, an denen er keinen ordentlichen Fisch (Dorsch über 45 cm) fängt.

Der Dorschbestand ist im Gegensatz zu vor 10 Jahren total zusammengebrochen. Was nicht bedeutet, dass es auch Ausnahmen gibt. Ab und zu kommt auch mal wieder ein Schwarm vorbei. Bei den Plattfischen kann man schon eher einmal Glück haben, wenn man weis, wo die sich gerne aufhalten. Heringe Wittlinge und Hornhechte sowie Meeforellen ist kein Problem, die werden von den Fischern nicht so geziehlt befischt. 

Ich habe auch ein eigenes Boot und fahre dort nicht mehr hin, dafür ist mir der Sprit einfach zu schade. Ich fange hier an der deutschen Ostseeküste 10 mal mehr und brauche nicht einmal die halbe Fahrzeit.
_


Probieren das mal selber aus!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: #t  was sind das für nachrichten :r !

nee nee wir werden fangen!!!!!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

mhm .... hört sich ja irgendwie nich so doll an  |uhoh:


----------



## Torsk1 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Lengangler schrieb:


> _Was nicht bedeutet, dass es auch Ausnahmen gibt. Ab und zu kommt auch mal wieder ein Schwarm vorbei. _


 
Und das wird morgen der fall sein#6


----------



## Lengangler (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mhm .... hört sich ja irgendwie nich so doll an |uhoh:


 

Dürfen uns da nicht verrückt machen..#d 
Jeder ne Kiste 4-8 Pfünder...mehr wollen wir doch gar nicht:q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

laut webcam ist da oben ententeich angesagt:l !!hmm mein auto ist fertig gepackt:q  ICH BIN HEISS


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> *Hier* was zu gucken .... :vik:


#h....


----------



## Torsk1 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Hab eben eine Mefo springen sehen:q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

habe meinen naturköder krams für die tiefen auch dabei ,mal schauen ob das etwas wird mit herings filets.man munkelt da etwas über köhler usw. schauen wir mal....


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

von sowas lassen wir uns doch nicht entmutigen ... #d
das wird schon ne schöne Tour - auch ohne nen 30 Pfünder ...
und wer weiß schon was da so geht ... #h
grad ne neue ebay Errungenschaft grad noch rechtzeitig eingetrudelt  |supergri


----------



## Torsk1 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Schaut gut aus Jörg


----------



## SteinbitIII (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> von sowas lassen wir uns doch nicht entmutigen ... #d
> das wird schon ne schöne Tour - auch ohne nen 30 Pfünder ...
> und wer weiß schon was da so geht ... #h
> grad ne neue ebay Errungenschaft grad noch rechtzeitig eingetrudelt |supergri


 
Schönes Ding Jörg......

Tja, hilft alles nichts Ingo, müssen jetzt da durch, auch wenn der Bericht sehr traurig war:c , aber Pokal ist nun schon mal bedruckt!!!!!|supergri  
Viel Westwind die Tage, also ich schätze, der Fisch ist da ein bisschen rausgedrückt worden.....werden wohl auch ein paar Stellen ab Strip Richtung offene See unternehmen, wenn Wetter mitspielt........


----------



## Lengangler (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Schönes Ding Jörg......
> 
> Tja, hilft alles nichts Ingo, müssen jetzt da durch, auch wenn der Bericht sehr traurig war:c , aber Pokal ist nun schon mal bedruckt!!!!!|supergri
> Viel Westwind die Tage, also ich schätze, der Fisch ist da ein bisschen rausgedrückt worden.....werden wohl auch ein paar Stellen ab Strip Richtung offene See unternehmen, wenn Wetter mitspielt........


 

Nützt ja nix, habe da paar "verheissungsvolle" Spots entdeckt;+  Abwarten Hauke, Morgen um diese Zeit wissen wir definitiv mehr!!!


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

nutzt ja nix .....
müssen wir suchen wo die Biester stecken können ...

aber die Schleppnetzproblematik gibt es wohl auf (zu) vielen Ecken in DK |uhoh: #d


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

soooo ... mal langsam packen gehen ... :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

habe schon fertig :q


----------



## Torsk1 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Konnte noch eine Schwimmweste auftreiben, also 2, eine für NOK.
Wer will?
Sonst lasse ich sie daheim


----------



## djoerni (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

jungs, wünsche euch viel spaß, gutes wetter und ne ordentliche portion leos etc!!!:vik:


----------



## chris13 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Joa viiiiiiiiiiiel spaß....und viele,viele Leos!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Konnte noch eine Schwimmweste auftreiben, also 2, eine für NOK.
> Wer will?
> Sonst lasse ich sie daheim


 
bring sie mal mit da war noch einer meine ich!!


----------



## Torsk1 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

geht klar#6


----------



## Torskfisk (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

JAAAA, dass war ich, Ostseeangler hat zwar eine für mich dabei, meinte aber die wäre nicht unbedingt für Dauerträger geeignet.....)), denn hätte ich ja die Wahl, von daher wär es toll wenn du sie mitbringst!!
Bis nachher...oh man dauert datt noch lange

Gruß Carsten


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

grad mal mit nem boardie von da aus DK telefoniert ....
er sagt das er glaubt das die Fischer da z.Z. *nicht* schleppen 
letzes Jahr fing eine Kollege von ihm da mehrere Dorsche bis 12 Kg - aber wie es z.Z. mit Dorsch aussieht weiß er leider nicht so ... denke wir werden es rausfinden !!!!  :m


----------



## Lengangler (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Jo, das werden wir.
Bei solch einer Manpower sollte doch einiges an besseren Dorschen auf die Planken gezogen werden!

Feierabend für heute, jetzt aber fix die Sachen zusammengesucht...:vik: !!!

Bis Morgen früh alle zusammen!! 

*BIN HOT*


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

bis nacher .... #h


----------



## Torsk1 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Oh man meine Digicam spinnt, hoffentlich läuft sie morgen


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> grad mal mit nem boardie von da aus DK telefoniert ....
> er sagt das er glaubt das die Fischer da z.Z. *nicht* schleppen
> letzes Jahr fing eine Kollege von ihm da mehrere Dorsche bis 12 Kg - aber wie es z.Z. mit Dorsch aussieht weiß er leider nicht so ... denke wir werden es rausfinden !!!! :m


 

12 KG!!!!!!!! ich brauch neue schnur |supergri |supergri 
so zu bett !bis später!!
ach ja der NOK und ich haben grad eben seekarten für jedes boot gemacht!!!#h


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

das ja nen cooler Service !
ich hab meine allerdings logo dabei ! :q
hab dir grad mal ne PN geschickt .... Manns Wobbler zum verlieben und für Dorsch & CO zum reinbeißen glaub ich ... :k


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

so leute schon mal etwas vor weg!!
 Es war ein echt genialer Tag mit super Teilnehmern!!

ICH GLAUBE DA HAT SICH EINE KLEINE GEILE "AB- BOOTSANGLERGRUPPE" GEFUNDEN |supergri !

und ein besonderer dank an HD für die Suppe!!!!

freue mich schon auf unser nächstes treffen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

wie waren denn die fänge?


----------



## fischer696 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> wie waren denn die fänge?



:q Ja genau?!?!  ;+ |rolleyes #h #h #h #h #h #h #h :k


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

abwarten und Bier trinken:q ! bilder und infos folgen#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

na dannnnnnn#g


----------



## NOK Angler (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> wie waren denn die fänge?


auf acht leute verteilt sind bestimmt 150 Dorsche gefangen worden .........


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> auf acht leuet verteilt sind bestimmt 150 Dorsche gefangen worden .........


 

:q :q 
Wo er recht hat.
Und die ganzen Butts und Wittlinge,Sushiblätter, und wie hieß das Vieh nochmal das sich bei mir verfangen hat, Sebastian?


----------



## NOK Angler (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

das war ein Unterwasserhirsch mit Meterlangen Glibbergeweih !!:q


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ohne Bilder glaube ich nichts...  :q:q

Und ich rufe selbstverständlich in Middelfart im Fischladen an, ob da ne Horde Deutscher eingefallen ist, um den Laden aufzukaufen.... #h#h

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Von mir gibs leider keine Bilder .
Die Kamera wollte nicht


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

das prob mit der cam hatte ich auch aber hd und steinbit haben pics gemacht!
ach ja uns sind noch sandaale und mini köhler an den haken gegangen und ein steibutt war auch bei einem von uns zu verzeichnen!!


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Ohne Bilder glaube ich nichts...  :q:q
> 
> Und ich rufe selbstverständlich in Middelfart im Fischladen an, ob da ne Horde Deutscher eingefallen ist, um den Laden aufzukaufen.... #h#h



gut wieder zuhause angekommen ! 
wäre ne gute Idee gewesen mit dem Fischladen ... |uhoh:
alle Jungs deren email ich nich habe her damit per PN zum Fotos verschicken ... #h


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Von mir gibs leider keine Bilder .
> Die Kamera wollte nicht




Sag ich auch immer :q:q:q


----------



## NOK Angler (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

........leider konnte man bei 130 von ihnen die länge an einer Hand abmessen |uhoh:


----------



## NOK Angler (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Hatten denn ab Mittag keine lust mehr kleine Dorsche zu ärgern und sin denn an eine schöne Buttstelle gefahren wo Torsk1 und ich noch 3 maßige Butts erwischen konnten.


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> ........leider konnte man bei 130 von ihnen die länge an einer Hand abmessen |uhoh:



Kommt mir bekannt vor.... Hatte beim vorletzten "Besuch" dort fast 50 Dorsche an einem Tag gefangen, wovon gerade mal 2 maßig waren.... Und die auch nur gerade so....

Habt Ihr jetzt Boote vor Ort zumieten müssen, oder hattet Ihr genug Bootsbesitzer dabei ?

- Marco .


----------



## NOK Angler (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Waren noch 2 Mitfahrer die jetzt keinen Platz abbekommen haben , aber die sind auch gar nicht erst mit angereist.


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor.... Hatte beim vorletzten "Besuch" dort fast 50 Dorsche an einem Tag gefangen, wovon gerade mal 2 maßig waren.... Und die auch nur gerade so....




so sah es aus ... :c
wir hatten zusammen aufm Boot auch ca 50 Stück -
*einer *davon zum mitnehmen


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> so sah es aus ... :c
> wir hatten zusammen aufm Boot auch ca 50 Stück -
> *einer *davon zum mitnehmen



Ziemlich überfischt die Gegend. :c Wir werden wohl nochmal im Mai hochfahren, wenn die Hornhechte reinziehen. Mal schauen... Falls jemand mit den Boot zum Hornhechtangeln hochfährt, meldet Euch mal. Würde mich gerne ranhängen. Ansonsten gehts auch vom Hafen recht gut. #:#:#a#a

- Marco -


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Kieler Sprotte schrieb:


> Ziemlich überfischt die Gegend. :c



hatte ich auch das Gefühl ....
zwar keine Schleppfischer, aber vor Middelfahrt an der Außenkurve an der Kante alles zugepflastert mit Netzen ...
an der Slipanlage auch nicht wenig Betrieb gewesen morgens ...
bestimmt 15-20 Angelboote dort gewesen ... |uhoh:


----------



## Lengangler (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moinsen zusammen......
Ja, auch *WIR *( Steinbit und ich) sind angekommen, mussten noch den _"mächtigen Fang"_ filitieren|supergri |supergri 
Im Ernst: für uns zwei ging der Tag vom Fischen her voll in Ordnung.
Hatten auch etliche Zwergdorsche bis 35cm ( bestimmt auch an die 50)...mitgenommen haben wir dann 11, davon der Kleinste 43cm....der Grösste 65cm.

Wir danken:

* Jörg, die Erbsensuppe war oberlecker!
* Hauke, der von Dir gestifftete Pokal bleibt an der Nordsee

Bilder setzt bestimmt Jörg rein, von uns aber schon mal eines lecker vorweg!!

http://img178.*ih.us/img178/351/middelfahrtdorschtf6.jpg
http://img178.*ih.us/img178/1729/ingodorschstreckeqv1.jpg

http://img351.*ih.us/img351/9027/haukedorschstreckeua0.jpg

http://img219.*ih.us/img219/2641/steibnutted3.jpg
Steinbutt wurde released..#h 

http://img68.*ih.us/img68/7673/haukemittorskbo9.jpg


----------



## NOK Angler (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

So denn will auch noch mal Bilder einstellen , sind leider nur mit dem Handy gemacht , aber dafür gehts :


----------



## Torsk1 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Da isser ja:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

naaa wer ist wer?


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

War in meiner knappen SH Woche dreimal los.
2x Bootsangeln
1x Küstenfischen

Fische gabs reichlich- 
Heringe ohne Ende(hab schon gedacht das Echolot will mich verarschen)
und unter den Schwärmen die dicken Dorsche die aber nur selten bissen. Wenn dann knallte es aber und Du hast den Pilker nicht mehr zu Grund bekommen. :q
Leider dieses Mal keine Mefos aber dafür klasse Dorsche bis 70cm und 
50iger in guten Stückzahlen.

Gesammt ca 200 Heringe und 20 Dorsche (50-70) gefangen. 
Die Lütten (10-45) zähl ich mal nicht mit


----------



## Torsk1 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> naaa wer ist wer?


 

War ja ne geile idee das bild zu speichern, nur leider erkennt man nicht wirklich viel, mein auto kann ich erahnen|supergri


----------



## Torskfisk (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Die Fänge waren doch voll in Ordnung, nur an der Größe müssen wir nächstes Mal arbeiten!!!
Es war schon recht komisch, wenn Jörg und ich uns nicht einig waren, ob der Fisch der hochkommt nun schwerer als der Pilker ist oder nicht #c einige waren aber auch noch kürzer....#q 

Es war ein rundum gelungener Angeltag, mit aufregender Anreise, nicht wahr Kim:q :q 
super Mannschaft am Start, ich hatten nen suuuuper Skipper, #r und DANKE Jörg, nem tollen Pokal und spitzen Stimmung.
Hätten wir jetzt auch noch super Fänge gehabt, denn hätten wir ja nie wieder losfahren brauchen, besser hätte es ja denn nicht werden können...
damit haben wir doch einen guten Grund, so eine Aktion mal zu wiederholen......
somit gleich mal wieder als 
Mitfahrer angemeldet :vik: :vik: :vik: 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Torsk1 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> mit aufregender Anreise, nicht wahr Kim:q :q


 

Ja das wird mir eine Lehre sein, hätte ganz schön ins Auge gehen können, erst dachte ich Jörg ist hinter mir, und dann noch der LKW der da vorbeigeschossen ist#d .
Wird nicht wieder vorkommen


----------



## Zanderschrecken (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Habt Ihr schon wieder einen Plan? Oder gar Termin?


----------



## Torsk1 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ich glaub nicht.
Ich würd aber fürs nächste mal Egernsund vorschlagen
Vieleicht nächste Woche Samstag?:q


----------



## Dummfisch (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Hallo,
ich könnte kot..., dass ich hier unten so am A.... der Bootsangler-Welt wohne. Selbst bei 400 km Anfahrt hätte ich mein Boot angehakt und wäre mit euch los gedüst. Aber alles Jammern und fluchen nutzt bekanntlich nichts. Ist halt nicht. Und deshalb ziehe ich auch sicher nicht zu Schwiegermutter nach Hamburg...
Hätte trotzdem gerne mitgemacht, freue mich aber für euch, dass ich einen tollen Tag hattet. 
Mich würden ein paar Details dennoch interessieren:
- Ist die Slipstelle auch für Nicht-Allrader tauglich?
- Gibt es genug Parkmöglichkeiten, auch wenn viel los ist?
- Wie war die Verteilung der Fänge auf Kunst- oder Naturköder (welche habt ihr ausprobiert)?
- Wie lange wart ihr auf dem Wasser. Hier unten ist es bis 7:30 dunkel, und ab 16:45 wieder, das dürfte dort oben ja noch extremer sein...
Würde mich freuen, was dazu zu erfahren, eilt aber nicht, da ich nicht ständig on board sein kann.
Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

heut werd ich wohl dazu kommen und nen Bericht einhämmern ... paar Bilder noch logo auch dabei ... :m
die slippe da ist genial - war aber auch nen ganz schöner Betrieb dort. 2 slippen nebeneinander an einem guten Hoölzsteg - ob mit Allrad oder ohne hängt wohl ab wie schwer das Boot ist was du rausziehen willst - aber keiner hatte da Probleme und es waren einige größere Boote da auch am Start ....
glaube die Fänge waren bei allen sehr mager - egal welche Köder, hatte auch noch mit anderen gesprochen - sah bei allen anderen ähnlich mager aus ....
Angelzeit war von ca 8.30 - 16.00 Uhr


----------



## SteinbitIII (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> auch am Start ....
> glaube die Fänge waren bei allen sehr mager - egal welche Köder, hatte auch noch mit anderen gesprochen - sah bei allen anderen ähnlich mager aus ....
> Angelzeit war von ca 8.30 - 16.00 Uhr


 
Schönen Guten morgen Leude!!!
@HD4ever, sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber wenn mir vorher einer gesagt hätte, Hauke Ihr habt heut 11 ordentliche Dorsche zum mitnehmen, dann hätte ich mich schon richtig gefreut, darum kann ich die Aussage nicht ganz mit Dir teilen. 
Ich habe schon echt schlechte Tage gehabt, wo ich z.B nicht einen Dorsch hatte zum mitnehmen (22.12.06 Fynshavn)#c , darum war das von den Fängen her echt okay....klar, besser geht immer.
Köder Nr. 1 war Samstag der geschleppte Gummifisch (in der Strömung halten, Bisse kamen von alleine). 50-80Gramm Köpfe.
Gruß, Steinbit!


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

klar hast schon recht ....
mir gehts auch garantiert immer nicht um Massenfänge .... 3-4 Dorsche sind immer schon mehr als ok für mich.
klar nullt man zwischendurch immer mal ab - ohne Frage - normal nehm ich aber auch Dorsche erst ab ca 50cm mit ...
euer Boot war da echt die Ausnahme - hab mich ja auch noch mit 3-4 anderen Bootsbesatzungen unterhalten, die hatten auch alle nur 1-2 Dorsche Ü40 an Bord mit 3 Leuten #c
egal - war trotzdem ne tolle Tour mit euch Jungs !
so ... mal Bericht basteln #h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht.
> Ich würd aber fürs nächste mal Egernsund vorschlagen
> Vieleicht nächste Woche Samstag?:q


 

am samstag kann ich leider nicht so wie es ausschaut!mal das wetter abwarten|uhoh: .
habe meiner besseren hälfte versprochen das sie mal nen fisch fängt und sie möchte forelle und leider keine leos #q ,aber da arbeite ich dran :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

wie schauts denn sonst aus mit der "AB-Bootsanglergruppe" ?wollen die auch wieder los am we?
glaube jörgs frau muss arbeiten .....irgendwas sagte HD meine ich....


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

so ... nun mal in die Tasten hauen .... 

wie immer bei solchen lang geplanten Events ... steigende Spannung, schlaflose Nächte und Vorfreude pur ! 
morgens (nach 03.30 Uhr aufstehen) auf dem Weg zum vereinbarten Treffpunkt hätte ich ja schwören können das wir die ersten sind ca 25 min *vor *dem vereinbarten Zeitpunkt (6.30)..... aber nein, siehe da - Hauke und Ingo war doch tatsächlich noch ungeduldiger und noch früher da ;-)
kurzer smalltalk und allgemeines Begrüßen und schon gings mit allen zusammen weiter Richtung Norden !
http://img117.*ih.us/img117/5972/morgensabac5.jpg
Nach einem kurzem Schreck auf der AB, als sich von Kim's Boot ein downrigger löste welcher vor meinem Wagen langhüpfte (zum Glück der DR nur Schrammen, aber nicht kaputt)
erreichten wir eine Stunde später die Slipanlage in Snoghoj, direkt unter der Autobahnbrücke.
Bedingungen und Wetterlage schienen klasse zu sein.
Erstmal folgte dann allerdings das übliche Rödeln um Boote und Ausrüstung einsatzfähig zu machen bevor es den Großen des Kleinen Belts an die Schuppen gehen sollte !
http://img96.*ih.us/img96/3986/morgensslippeyo2.jpg
voller Vorfreude stachen alle in See, neugierig was für aufregende Fänge und Erlebnisse denn auf uns warteten ....
Leider verliefen sich die Wege, trotz des relativ schmalen Gewässers, dann doch auseinander so das man sich kaum zu Gesicht bekam, hier schleppten Kim und Sebastian in der Entfernung an uns vorbei ... (Slamlom fahrend an den xx-Stellnetzen der Fischer)
http://img143.*ih.us/img143/5945/timsebastianei9.jpg
Ansicht der Brücke von See, schätze an dieser Stelle ist der kl. Belt ca. 2km breit - ca 40m tief in der Mitte.
http://img143.*ih.us/img143/2728/beltbrckehq2.jpg
es dauerte wirklich nur Minuten und der erste Fischkontakt konnte am kleinen 85g Pilker vermeldet werden !
http://img407.*ih.us/img407/6461/carstentf3.jpg
Carten fing einen ca 30cm Dorsch - im Hintergrund die Eisenbahnbrücke.
trotz intensiven suchens konnten wir leider keine Stelle finden an der mal ein paar größere Exemplare ihr Unwesen trieben - egal ob an irgendwelchen vielversprechenden Kanten oder größeren Tiefen bis 45m - es dauerte überall nicht lange kleine Dorsche, Wittlinge oder Köhler an den Pilker oder auch Beifänger zu bekommen.
Manche der Größenwahnsinnigen stürzten sich auf die Pilker die genau so groß waren wie sie selber ... fast alles so im Bereich 20-35 cm.
Der guten Laune tat das aber eigendlich keinen Abbruch, denn bekanntlich stirbt die Hoffnung ja zuletzt  ;-)
http://img444.*ih.us/img444/5485/minifischru0.jpg
kurzzeitige Handy-"Kontrollanrufe" bei den anderen ließen dort auch nicht gerade auf Wahnsinnsfänge schließen.
trotz Anfahrten zu diversen Tiefenkanten, Untiefentonnen oder vielversprechenden Stellen auf der Seekarte änderte sich die Lage leider nicht unbedingt und gegen 14 Uhr machten wir uns dementsprechen wieder, vom Eingang des Koldingfjords, auf den langsamen Rückweg um nochmal hier und dort einige Stellen zwischdurch aus zu driften.
schwerte Fang unseres Bootes war dieser wundervoll kugelrunde garantiert 5 Pfd schwere Steinfisch,von dem  das hakengreifenden Miniweichtier einfach nicht loslassen wollte - Carsten hatte seinen Spaß mit der 100g Rute aus ca 45m Tiefe - wäre garantiert der schwerste Fang gewesen - aber auf dem Pokal stand ja leider schwerster* Fisch* ...  ;-)
http://img214.*ih.us/img214/3140/carstensteinkt4.jpg
überall sah man Angelboote unterwegs - viele dänische schleppten in Ufernähe auf Meerforellen aber auch einige wie wir am pilken/jiggen.
gegen 15.30 waren wir wieder an der Slipanlage und stellten uns genau wie morgens beim einslippen erstmal hinten an, weitere Angelversuche wurden dann abgebrochen weil unsere Ausrüstung inzwischen einfach zu leicht war.
Der aufgefrischt Wind bremste das Boot, bzw. trieb es nach Norden, während der immer stärker werdende Gezeitenstrom kräftig nach Süden drückte.
Mit 150g Pilkern war nichts mehr zu machen und meine Grundmontage mit 200g Endblei war auch chancenlos :-(
Hier nen Bild der slippe mit den Kollegen beim Ausslippen ...
http://img388.*ih.us/img388/7121/slippeap9.jpg
während wir dann schon beim abrödeln waren und auf die Rückkehr des Siegerbootes warteten, wurde schon mal der dicke Topf mit Erbsensuppe auf dem Gaskocher präpariert um nach dem langen Tag auf dem Wasser wieder Kraft zu geben.
wir unterhielten uns noch eine Weile bei dem einen oder anderem Teller leckerer heißer Suppe und vollzogen die Siegerehrung ... Ingo und Hauke hatten die meisten und auch größten Dorsche erwischen können und so fuhr der schöne Pokal im gleichen Auto den Weg wieder nach hause in dem er auch gekommen war ...
http://img141.*ih.us/img141/9905/dorscheju2.jpg
alles in allem eine schöne Tour, nette neue boardies kennen gelernt und die Tour endete dann letztendlich mit dem Versprechen sich doch möglichst bald mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Bootstour zu verabreden !


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

.... mhm ..... #c

_Unable to connect
Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at ..... 
_
der Server wo ich die Bilder hochgeladen habe, scheint momentan nicht so ganz zur Verfügung zu stehen - hoffe das gibt sich umgehend wieder, sonst lade ich die Bilder anderweitig mal hoch ...


----------



## fischer696 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Sauber Jungs, netter Bericht, macht weiter so


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

trotz alle dem ein schöner bericht!!klasse jörg!!!!!


----------



## SteinbitIII (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Klasse Bericht Jörg, war echt ne lustige Truppe#6 , auch wenn die Fänge allg. hinter den Erwartungen blieben#c .
P.S:Rutenhalter sind bestellt!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

das schon mal gut !
da machen wie auch noch nen Trolling, Schleppanglerboot raus !!!
wirst schon sehen was das so alles gutes bringt ... :m
hoffe du hast gleich mindestens 8 St. bestellt 

hoffe das gibt sich bald wieder mit den Bildern - irgendwie so nackt der Bericht :c


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

ich werde beim mefotreffen mit meinem kutter auftauchen|supergri


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

hab den Bericht an euch Jungs von denen ich die email habe mal als pdf file verschickt solange das weiterhin ohne Bilder angezeigt wird ... ;+


----------



## Lengangler (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Sauber Jörg, genauso war es!!!!!!
Bestimmt bald mal wieder...


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

brauch nen andern server zum Bilder hochladen !!!!
wer weiß einen ? Info per PN büdde #h


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

soooo .... mitn anderen server gibts *hier* nun auch nen paar Bilder :m
komisch nur das er ständig meckert wegen der Anzahl der Bilder darin ... |kopfkrat max ist 15 - aber ich kann wohl nicht zählen #c
na anyhow ... hier nun das letzte Bild welches er nicht mehr einfügen läßt : der strahlende Pokal_mit_nach_hause_nehmer ! :m


----------



## Torsk1 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> habe meiner besseren hälfte versprochen das sie mal nen fisch fängt und sie möchte forelle und leider keine leos #q ,aber da arbeite ich dran :q


 
Vor Egernsund-Holnis schwimmen im Moment viele Forellen:q


----------



## Torsk1 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Jörg hast du fein gemacht den Bericht, tolle Bilder!#h


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

so Männers ....
schluß nun mit lustig !!!
Donnerstag Urlaub genommen und wegen ordentlich Südwind wird dann in der Kieler Förde geschleppt bis der Arzt .... äääähhh die Mefos kommen ! :m


----------



## Torskfisk (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Ja, Jörg so war es!
Hat echt Laune gebracht, auch jetzt deinen Bericht zu lesen!


----------



## SteinbitIII (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> so Männers ....
> schluß nun mit lustig !!!
> Donnerstag Urlaub genommen und wegen ordentlich Südwind wird dann in der Kieler Förde geschleppt bis der Arzt .... äääähhh die Mefos kommen ! :m


 
So ist gut Jörg, schön angelkrank sein, geil:q !!!!Hab leider keine Zeit, wäre glatt mitgekommen, hätte aber Dorsche mit Gummi nachgestellt!!!!!
Gruß, Hauke!!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

ich werde wenn der wind nicht zu stark ist auf der fl-förde sein und etwas schleppen ,mal sehen was da raus kommt!


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

wann ???
schaue schon die ganzen Tage auf die Wetterlinks ....
ganz schön windig die Tage  :c
wollte eigendlich nach Kiel an die Förde aber bei fetten SW Wind kommt doch vielleicht LAngballigau in Betracht ... |kopfkrat


----------



## wemmi02 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Langballigau   welche slippe nutzt du dort Jörg ??

Norbert


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

keine Ahnung .... war noch nie da bisher ... :m
hab nur die Info bisher im Slipführer vom BAC gelesen ....
aber letztens bin ich von Egernsund da rüber gefahren um dort im Landschutz zu schleppen .. wäre diesesmal also sinniger gleich auf der Seite rein und raus ... |supergri
warst du schon mal da ?


----------



## wemmi02 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Nein war noch nicht da, nur gehört , soll sehr steil sein und teuer  besser vorher mal anfragen 
sonst kannste dir gleich den fisch kaufen

Norbert


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wann ???
> schaue schon die ganzen Tage auf die Wetterlinks ....
> ganz schön windig die Tage :c
> wollte eigendlich nach Kiel an die Förde aber bei fetten SW Wind kommt doch vielleicht LAngballigau in Betracht ... |kopfkrat


 

morgen oder freitag je nach wetter!#t


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

schade .... ich will am Do los ... 
aber Ziel bisher noch offen, je nach Wind ... #c
Langballigau müßte ich mal anrufen - stand 10 EUR


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Landballig-Au

Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca.10.00Euro)
Hafenmeister - Tel. 04636/976265[/FONT]​


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

|kopfkrat donnerstag ist auch ok :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

so hab etwas für euch!



[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Kappeln auf Schwansener Seite[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Die Nutzung ist kostenlos und für Klein-[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]boote geeignet[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Ferienpark Schlei Karschau[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca.6.00 Euro)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]im Büro oder beim Platzwart[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Landballig-Au[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca.10.00Euro)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafenmeister - Tel. 04636/976265[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Damp am Segelhafen[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Betonslip[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca. 5.00 Euro)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafenmeister - Tel. 0452/808539[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Heikendorf / Kiel[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Betonslip[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca.5.50 Euro)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafenmeister - Tel. 0431/242838[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Strande / Kiel[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Betonslip[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca10.00 Euro)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafenmeister - Tel. 04349/8988[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Schilksee[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Betonslip[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca.8.00 Euro)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafenmeister - Tel. 0431/371021[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Wendtorf[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Holzslipanlage[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca.12.00 Euro)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafenmeister - Tel. 04343/9099[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Laboe[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca.8.00 Euro)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafenmeister - Tel. 04343/1031[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Kappeln[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Bootswerft Henningsen & Steckmest[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca. 5.00 Euro)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Tel. 04642/3805[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Maasholm[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Betonslip[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca. 5.00 Euro)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafenmeister - Tel. 04642/6571[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Neustadt / Hafen[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Beton und Pflastersteine[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Gebühr auf Anfrage[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Tel. 04561/395991[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Travemünde / Fähre[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Betonslip[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung ist kostenlos[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafenmeister - Tel. 0451/85558[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Bliesdorf[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Betonslip[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca.8.00 Euro)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Info Tel. 04562/1468[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Burgtiefe / Fehmarn[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]4 Sliprampen - Beton und Holz[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung 8.00 Euro - Winter kostenlos[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafenmeister - Tel. 04371/506 o. 360[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Großenbrode [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Betonrampe mit Winde[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca.10.00 Euro)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafenmeister - Tel. 04367/978666[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Orth / Fehmarn[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Teeranlage ohne Steg[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca.12.00 Euro)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafenmeister - Tel. 04372/1282[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Heiligenhafen[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]schwer zu rangieren - aus Holz[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Gebühr auf Anfrage[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafenmeister - Tel. 04362/900434[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Puttgarden / Fehmarn[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Betonslip[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]kostenlose Anlage[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Hohenfelde[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Von April bis Oktober[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]5.00 Euro + 25.00 Euro Kaution[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Info´s am Imbiss an der Slipanlage[/FONT]​













[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=+2]*Slipanlagen in Dänemark*[/SIZE][/FONT]​

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Egernsund[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Betonslip am Hafen[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]kostenfrei[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafen Spodsbjerg / Langeland[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Betonslipanlage[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr(ca.65.00 DK)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafenmeister - Tel. 004562501126[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafen Lohals / Langeland[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Betonslipanlage mit Steg[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca.50.00 DK)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafenmeister - Tel. 004562551385[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafen Bagenkop / Langeland[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Betonslipanlage mit Steg[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca.80.00 DK)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Hafenmeister - Tel. 004562561861[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Bukkemose Strand / Langeland[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]kostenfreie Slipanlage.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nur für kleine Boote zu empfehlen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Dywig / Insel Als[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage ohne Steg[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]kostenlos[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Mommark / Insel Als[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Betonslipanlage mit Steg[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca. 65.00 DK)[/FONT]​ 









 ein kleiner auszug meiner weissheiten |supergri |supergri #6


----------



## Rainer 32 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Die Slippe ist ganz ok. Befindet sich direkt in Langballigau am Yachthafen.


----------



## wemmi02 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Slipanlage Landballig-Au
> 
> Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca.10.00Euro)
> Hafenmeister - Tel. 04636/976265[/FONT]​



10 für rein und 10 für raus =20€ #d  da du sie 2 mal nutzt


Norbert


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



wemmi02 schrieb:


> 10 für rein und 10 für raus =20€ #d da du sie 2 mal nutzt
> 
> 
> Norbert


 
nee glaube das ist für rein und raus ,wie in maasholm!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> ich werde beim mefotreffen mit meinem kutter auftauchen|supergri


 meist du den weißen süßen im vordergrund???mal sehen obs am 23.2.besser wird?es muß!!!sy


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

20 EUR wäre definitiv zu teuer ... nen 10er ist überall ja leider schon standart ... das verfahr ich allerdings auch an Sprit wenn ich nach Egernsund rüber und mitn Boot wieder zurück fahre ... |rolleyes


----------



## Hamburgspook (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



wemmi02 schrieb:


> 10 für rein und 10 für raus =20€ #d da du sie 2 mal nutzt
> 
> 
> Norbert


 
AAAAAAALLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRMMMMMM !!!!!!!!!!

Boardferkelwahl Januar 2007


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



esox02 schrieb:


> meist du den weißen süßen im vordergrund???mal sehen obs am 23.2.besser wird?es muß!!!sy


 
ha ha guter schertz....|supergri 
nee nee der andere mit der blauen persenning:k


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

genau !!!! jetzt wo du es sagst !!!  |kopfkrat  |bla: 

*Tatütataaaaaaaaaaaa   !!!!!!!   Ferkelalarm !!!! *:q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

KLINGELING nun ist er unten angekommen!!!:q :q :q :q :q :q

*Tatütataaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!! Ferkelalarm*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

schade das hd am 23. keine zeit hat.das tuuut mir aber leid!!!!schöner bericht prima fotos.sy


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin!

Die Slippen (Slips :q ) in Kiel Strand und Schilksee 
kosten beide 6 Euro für rein und raus ist gratis


----------



## fischer696 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Die Slipanlage, Schilksee, ist täglich geöffnet (einslippen) in der Zeit von 07.00 -  19.00 Uhr. Das Ausslippen ist auch nach 19.00 Uhr möglich. Pkw und Trailer müssen nach dem Slipvorgang aus dem Hafengelände entfernt werden. Ausreichender Parkraum ist in der Nähe vorhanden.
In der Zeit vom 15.11. - 15.03. ist der Hafen hafenbehördlich gesperrt. Wenn Sie dennoch in dieser Zeit hier im Hafen slippen, kann dies bei einer Kontrolle, die durchaus durchgeführt wird, zu empfindlichen Geldbußen als auch zum Hafenverbot führen.
Also lieber nicht da im Winter slippen ;-)

Das ist die Aussage vom HM


----------



## fischer696 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Die Slippen (Slips :q ) in Kiel Strand und Schilksee
> kosten beide 6 Euro für rein und raus ist gratis



Also ich habe da im Sommer meine ich 8 Euro bezahlt, pro Vorgang


----------



## wemmi02 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

.
.
Moin moin
.
.
Also ich habe da im Sommer immer 6 Euro bezahlt,für rein und raus bei einem 5,50m  Boot .

Norbert


----------



## HD4ever (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

ich glaub dat wird wohl am Do nix ... egal wo :c
angesagt meistens was mit 6-7 und noch dolleren Böen ...
tolle Wurst - und extra Urlaub genommen #q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

schaut so aus jörg hast leider recht :-( !
dann bleibe ich bei meinen süsswasser forellen ,aber sollte sich etwas ändern bin ich auf der fl-förde.....


----------



## Hamburgspook (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin Jörg,

wollte am Samstag mit 5 PS Klitsche aus Neustadt raus, angesagt ist 4-5 SW bis W. Geht das noch in Küstennähe oder nicht zu empfehlen ? Bin bisher nur bei 3-4 mit dem Boot raus gewesen. Müsste doch im Küstenschutz eigentlich funktionieren. Hast du da Erfahrung ?

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

gute Frage ....
im Zweifelsfall lieber sein lassen - kommt drauf an wie nah du an der Küste schöne Tiefenlinien hast und wie der Landschutz dort ist ... hinter ner Stelküste zu Angeln ist dann sicherlich gemütlicher als hinter nem flachen Sandstrand ... |kopfkrat
da können sich schon wenige hundert Meter draußen schöne Wellen aufbauen


----------



## SteinbitIII (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> 
> wollte am Samstag mit 5 PS Klitsche aus Neustadt raus, angesagt ist 4-5 SW bis W. Geht das noch in Küstennähe oder nicht zu empfehlen ? Bin bisher nur bei 3-4 mit dem Boot raus gewesen. Müsste doch im Küstenschutz eigentlich funktionieren. Hast du da Erfahrung ?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Markus,
ich war zwar nicht gemeint, aber rate Dir eins: LASS MAL LIEBER...Wetter wird auch wieder besser!!!!Gruß Steinbit!!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> 
> wollte am Samstag mit 5 PS Klitsche aus Neustadt raus, angesagt ist 4-5 SW bis W. Geht das noch in Küstennähe oder nicht zu empfehlen ? Bin bisher nur bei 3-4 mit dem Boot raus gewesen. Müsste doch im Küstenschutz eigentlich funktionieren. Hast du da Erfahrung ?
> 
> ...


|uhoh: |uhoh: 
ich würde das lieber verschieben !1. macht es nicht richtig spass bei dem schaukeln
2. ist es sehr gefährlich bei diesem seegang
und 3.bist du zu schnell nass von den wellen


----------



## Hamburgspook (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

OK, verschoben. Wird sich Freundin freuen.
Dann Wohnzimmer streichen.....

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## SteinbitIII (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Markus


 


Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Dann Wohnzimmer streichen.....
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Markus


 
:v :v :v :v :v


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

ich weiche aufs süsswasser aus wenns so bleibt mit dem sturm!


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

son Mist .... nun sind meine 3 schönen neuen Wobbler inner Mitte rechtzeitig gekommen und wird nun wegen dem Wind morgen noch mindestens 3 Wochen dauern bis ich die ausprobieren kann .... :c
aber die sehen wirklich klasse aus die 20+
ideale Größe denke ich .... :k
http://img291.*ih.us/img291/5444/wobblerjx6.jpg


----------



## Hamburgspook (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Schöne Tiere , sehen alle recht lecker aus. In welchen Tiefen schleppst du mit den Dingern ?


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

sorry .... hab bisher noch so gut wie gar nicht mit Wobblern gefischt ... :m
wollte ich nun mal demnächst zumindest mit einer Rute ausprobieren !
Die Manns 20+ in der Mitte sind angegeben mit 6m
die größeren Rapala mit bis zu 4m und der große rote von Manns mit 7,5m
also alles erstmal genau ausprobieren .... 
aber wohl auch alles abhängig ob z.B. 30 oder 60 Fuß hinterm Boot #h


----------



## Hamburgspook (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Möchte ich auch zum ersten mal testen, gestern auch die Rapala gekauft, mit Tiefe bis zu 5,40 Metern.

Der Dealer aus dem Angelladen meinte bei 5 PS Motor im Standgas bekommt man die Wobbler kurz über den Grund, aufgrund der großen Schaufel.

Na mal sehen, WE fällt ja ins Wasser, bzw in den Wind, Sonntag könnte evtl was werden, sagt Windfinder, aber mal sehen.


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

ja, Sonntag sieht jut aus ! 
würd ich auch nur zu gern raus aber passt nicht von der Zeit ! |uhoh:
viel Erfolg schon mal !


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

@ HD

an deiner stelle würde ich die drillinge tauschen ,der in der mitte wech und dafür vorn und hinten je nen grossen drilling VMC !dann haste weniger probs mit dem kescher und kraut...
aber geile teile echt die funzen 100% .ich habe sie auch der blau-silberne ist der hammer von den 20+!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

auch vielleicht ne Idee ...
mal ausprobieren |bla:
für die Dorsche hab ich mir extra nen langen Berkley Lip Grip BIG Game Teil geholt ... somit schon mal kein Drilling gefummel im Keschernetz ...
bei schönen Mefos fummel ich doch wiederrum liebend gern :q
*ich muß los das alles ausprobieren !!!!!!*​


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Moin Jörg, Tröstmodus an...---> Bei mir dauert es noch ca 6 Wochen bis ich wieder auf die Ostsee kann :c<---... Tröstmodus aus.

Man Ihr habt es gut das ihr mal schnell eben auf die Ostsee könnt. Also nicht traurig sein, und freuen das Ihr sofort hin könnt wenn der Sturm weg ist.


----------



## toddy (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Der Blau - Silberne ist voll DER KRACHER .

Ich habe keine grosse Schlepperfahrung ,aber auf den hatte ich schon min. 10 Fische.!!.
Greife demnächst mit neuem (alten) Boot an!:l


----------



## NOK Angler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

JA JA , blau silber , sag ich doch !! Mit dem können auch mal 10 Fische oder mehr am Tag drinne sein ( eigene Erfahrung )


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



toddy schrieb:


> Greife demnächst mit neuem (alten) Boot an!:l




Hey Toddy - ist Dein Boot wieder aufgetaucht ???


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Hallo Leute,

ist mal wieder eine Kleinboot-Tour in Middelfart geplant ??

Grüße

- Marco -

|wavey:


----------



## Torsk1 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*

Gute Idee!!

Ich glaub der Januar ist auch gut, bis dahin hat man denn noch genug Zeit zum planen.

Oder zwischen Weinachten und Neujahr, da da die meisten frei haben??


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Jan.07 - AB_Bootsanglertour Kleiner Belt !!!?*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Gute Idee!!
> 
> Ich glaub der Januar ist auch gut, bis dahin hat man denn noch genug Zeit zum planen.
> 
> Oder zwischen Weinachten und Neujahr, da da die meisten frei haben??



Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr klingt gut. Dann kann ich mein Boot testen ;-) Hoffe, bis dahin habe ich alles zusammen |wavey:


----------

